# Aug 1, 2022 RAW Discussion Thread: SummerSlam Fallout



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

Nothing has been announced for this show yet but as soon as they wake up and announce something - I'll add it here!


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

So, are Bayley’s new accomplices going to be known as Kai and Sky? #indeed


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Queen @Chelsea where's the official RAW thread ?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Queen @Chelsea where's the official RAW thread ?


Mods don’t have to make the threads, anyone can, Chelsea just usually gets to it before anyone else, she’s been busy.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Catalanotto said:


> Mods don’t have to make the threads, anyone can, Chelsea just usually gets to it before anyone else, she’s been busy.


oh ok lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'll literally be watching for Iyo Sky & Dakota Kai. I'm also interested in the booking in general going forward now that Trips can really start to set new stories/feuds in place. Clash At The Castle should have a great card too.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Hey Triple H, since you're open to changing names (Iyo Sky) how about we give Theory's first name back, starting tonight. Deal?

Several things to look forward to for RAW. Kai and Sky, Becky back to being a babyface, the return of Edge, what's next for several wrestlers like Lashley, Alexa Bliss...

Ezekiel is going to be an interesting one to see what happens to him going forward. If he will stick around or Triple H will decide to bring back his brother instead.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

Hoping this Raw will be exciting. Some returns, call ups or new storylines. Cant wait for it. It's a fun feeling, being excited over wwe shows again!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Limitless said:


> Hey Triple H, since you're open to changing names (Iyo Sky) how about we give Theory's first name back, starting tonight. Deal?
> 
> Several things to look forward to for RAW. Kai and Sky, Becky back to being a babyface, the return of Edge, what's next for several wrestlers like Lashley, Alexa Bliss...
> 
> Ezekiel is going to be an interesting one to see what happens to him going forward. If he will stick around or Triple H will decide to bring back his brother instead.


Yessss, Austin Theory is a better name than just Theory, I don’t understand some of these name changes. Even changing Io Shirai…. Anyone who watches wrestling is going to know how to say her name, there was no need to change it to simplify it. Who gives a shit if someone who doesn’t normally watch wrestling can’t read it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

RapShepard said:


>


The PC Superstar?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> The PC Superstar?


You think I'm PC!

I was on Reddit and this shit had me dead lol.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554159828569690112



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554159828569690112
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At one point will Vince start to get bitter towards Triple H? 🤣


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554159828569690112
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A statement that says “we’ve been shit for at least 15 years and AEW has been awesome since 2019 but now we’re going to be awesome too”? If so I’m totally here for it 😀


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554159828569690112


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554159828569690112
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This better be. It's a new slate. New feuds. New management. New creative. New directions for characters. This is where I'm expecting an actual beginning of a new era.

Looking forward to Raw. Feels so weird typing this out.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Smark1995 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554159828569690112





Kross Kross Kross gimme kross


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Triple H might have the greatest turnaround of all time in wrestling. He went from being the most hated wrestler (2003-2005) to the savior of WWE.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

First time in a long time I’ll be watching a live show

Hoping it’s not too many surprise returns/debuts. Don’t blow the load yet


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

I'll also be watching. I thought Summerslam was entertaining enough--nothing mindblowing but certainly better than I expected based on the card--so I'm curious where they go from here.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554168447092674560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554149962224730114
*They intentionally used Naomi and Sasha's finishing moves for wordplay.*


----------



## Larry Freaking WWE (9 mo ago)

I'm pretty sure that one match for WWE raw tonight will be Bayley's faction Control members will be in tag match against Big Time Becks and Bianca with Bayley watching ringside to cheat at the end. In willing to put money on that...


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554168447092674560
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554149962224730114
> *They intentionally used Naomi and Sasha's finishing moves for wordplay.*


Good catch. 

Won't be surprised in the least if both return here.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554159828569690112
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The likes of Johnny Gargano, Sasha Banks, Naomi, Candice LeRae (valet cameo only), and Tegan Nox returning tonight confirmed?


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Larry Freaking WWE said:


> I'm pretty sure that one match for WWE raw tonight will be Bayley's faction Control members will be in tag match against Big Time Becks and Bianca with Bayley watching ringside to cheat at the end. In willing to put money on that...


I could also see Bliss getting involve because of what she said last week and could also even the odds against the Bayley Bunch


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> Good catch.
> 
> Won't be surprised in the least if both return here.


*Up until this point, all Sasha Banks signs have been censored or the cameraman was instructed to immediately cut away.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553788902468718592*


----------



## GohanX (Sep 15, 2021)

This is the first time in a long time I'm really looking forward to a WWE weekly show. What a difference a week can make.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

This link contains possible spoiler so don’t click if you don’t want to be spoiled









SPOILER: Major names returning to WWE


As was noted earlier, Triple H plans to make a big statement with tonight's episode of Monday Night Raw. The expectation is that Triple H will be bringing back




wrestlingnews.co






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554182687526641664

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

@DammitChrist why did you eyeroll me saying I'm excited over raw? Is that considered an insult towards AEW? 😂


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

GarpTheFist said:


> @DammitChrist why did you eyeroll me saying I'm excited over raw? Is that considered an insult towards AEW? 😂


1. I react often, so I don't even memorize these reactions.

2. This is not relevant to AEW at all.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554182687526641664
👀👀👀


----------



## Beetlejuice84 (Oct 5, 2021)

A very insightful Tweet from Wrestlevotes again XD Lets see what happens.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554182687526641664


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Commercial free first hour!! Triple H era starting off with bang


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I honestly wouldn't be opposed to seeing Triple H kick off the show tonight at all here


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554183792126054400

*@LifeInCattleClass don't you owe me a month-long avatar change Mr. RECEIPTS?! *


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

DammitChrist said:


> I honestly wouldn't be opposed to seeing Triple H kick off the show tonight at all here


Hopefully announcing a tournament for the women's tag team championships. I'd love it if he came out and said that going forward Roman will have to defend his championships individually and that Drew will get to choose which championship he wants to fight for at Clash At The Castle. I just need one of the belts off Roman!


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

Chris22 said:


> I'd love it if he came out and said that going forward Roman will have to defend his championships individually and that Drew will get to choose which championship he wants to fight for at Clash At The Castle. I just need one of the belts off Roman!



That's exactly what i want! Separate those titles so you can tell different stories with both world titles and more opportunities to make newer stars!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This sounds crazy! Looks like a bunch of us were RIGHT that Vince was by far the biggest issue with this company and it's creative struggles.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554183792126054400
> 
> *@LifeInCattleClass don't you owe me a month-long avatar change Mr. RECEIPTS?! *


you’re gonna have to remind me 

i’m sure i do - but i can’t remember why or what


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

Karrion kross with scarlett and gargano returns. Maybe braun and bray too? some new direction for ciampa, ford turns on dawkins...so many possibilities!!


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554183792126054400
> 
> *@LifeInCattleClass don't you owe me a month-long avatar change Mr. RECEIPTS?! *


Now we know it was Vince that was the one who held Sasha back from being the face of the division. Those "Thank You Vince" tweets from Sasha were done as sarcasm.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Is this really worth a thread?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

JeSeGaN said:


> Is this really worth a thread?


It's the weekly RAW Discussion Thread lol!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

GarpTheFist said:


> That's exactly what i want! Separate those titles so you can tell different stories with both world titles and more opportunities to make newer stars!


Now you're on to something cool here!!


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Chris22 said:


> It's the weekly RAW Discussion Thread lol!


It was merged.

Was a stand-alone thread 30 secs ago, lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you’re gonna have to remind me
> 
> i’m sure i do - but i can’t remember why or what


*You bet the farm that Sasha Banks was going to AEW 😂*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *You bet the farm that Sasha Banks was going to AEW 😂*


well, i didn‘t have ‘Vince retires’ on my 2022 Bingo card, did I?

you bet the farm she was going to Stardom and was close to organising twitter protests, soooo… 😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> well, i didn‘t have ‘Vince retires’ on my 2022 Bingo card, did I?
> 
> you bet the farm she was going to Stardom and was close to organising twitter protests, soooo… 😂


*Yes, but I brilliantly didn't bet my avatar on it! 😂*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lots of moving pieces and potential, really looking forward to RAW tonight.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice to see Sasha get rewarded for throwing another tantrum and walking out again.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Apparently SRS has reported that HHH is bringing Chris Benoit back. Keen to see how he’s been hanging since they let him go back in the day.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Apparently SRS has reported that HHH is Chris Benoit back.


That guy is a future Wrestlemania main-eventer


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Yes, but I brilliantly didn't bet my avatar on it! 😂*


you’re gonna have to find my post to hold me to it xD

its somewhere… but I ain’t looking xD xD


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> That guy is a future Wrestlemania main-eventer


he was a bit short in height but I’m sure he’s been working out heaps on that Bowflex machine that Chavo gifted him back in 2007.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you’re gonna have to find my post to hold me to it xD
> 
> its somewhere… but I ain’t looking xD xD


*Unlock your profile you scared coward!!!*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Reddit Bros know about Kermit and how he don't freakin miss.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554202089689169920*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Unlock your profile you scared coward!!!*
> View attachment 129276


you think i’m gonna HELP with this investigation??? 😂 😂🤣🤣🤣

work for it bitch xD


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*THE HITS KEEP ON COMING!!!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554202736371109891*


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

Roman Reigns needs a 700 day title hold opening celebration in ring.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I did want to see Sasha in AEW, but if she’s happy working for Trips then let’s go!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554206206276894722


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554206730254520320
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554205288151994374

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks M1M2 for posting news/updates.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. Triple H actually...doing stuff. What a refreshing feeling this is.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Rey and AJ confirmed which means I’ll need a change of panties.

If we get Randy even showing up for a minute, I’ll be needing all the towels in wal mart.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yes, PLEASE push Tommaso Ciampa!!!


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554205288151994374
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



IS THIS CHRISTMAS?!
Those triple threats look juicy. HHH is already hard on work on trying to repair the damage done to those guys all these years.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554209631248998404


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Both them triple threat matches look like a ton of fun, would love to see AJ v Lashley.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jbardo37 said:


> Both them triple threat matches look like a ton of fun, would love to see AJ v Lashley.


They do, I think Styles and Ciampa win their matches and face off. Ciampa seems like the most likely winner to face Lashley.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd happily take another AJ Styles US Championship run, he's been floundering for too long although I won't be mad if someone fresh wins and goes on to face Lashley.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Dolorian said:


> They do, I think Styles and Ciampa win their matches and face off. Ciampa seems like the most likely winner to face Lashley.


Yeah Ciampa would be a good pick also.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It would be nice if the Midcard Titles get some type of attention going forward. They've been a complete after-thought for waaaay too long.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Don't be surprised if Ciampa beats Lashley for the title. Someone can confirm, but I don't believe Lashley is a "Triple H guy".


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Trips better put some respect on AJ’s name.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Showstopper said:


> It would be nice if the Midcard Titles get some type of attention going forward. They've been a complete after-thought for waaaay too long.


Exactly what’s needed, more people on the roster mattering other than 6 people.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jbardo37 said:


> Exactly what’s needed, more people on the roster mattering other than 6 people.


Yep. That would be a great start.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

RAW + MLB Trade Deadline. I never thought I'd be this excited for Monday NOT during the NFL season.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dammit Becky is hurt. That's a blower. 

I'll be tuning in live for the first time in a while too. Genuinely intrigued to see how different the show is. Not expecting huge sweeping changes yet of course, but it seems I'll be able to make it through 30 minutes and not wanna kill myself. 

With Becky as a babyface again, the new Bayley stable, the Rollins/Riddle angle, and the report on people coming back to the company, it should be an interesting show.


----------



## Serpico Jones (Aug 19, 2018)

How long does it take to recover from a separated shoulder?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Serpico Jones said:


> How long does it take to recover from a separated shoulder?


2 to 12 weeks. But she's tough. She finished the match.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

Showstopper said:


> It would be nice if the Midcard Titles get some type of attention going forward. They've been a complete after-thought for waaaay too long.


If tonight is any indication, at least the US title on Raw will give us some fun stories/matches going forward. I'd happily take any six of those guys as champs. They can trade wins and make it a hot potato title for a while, that won't be bad either with someone getting a lengthy reign after a while.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Supposedly they got somethin big tonight. I'm excited


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

It's only 6:08PM! Two hours need to fly damn it.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

banks, bray the returning DIY, Brood and montez ford turning heel and and a new heavy raw intro..........oh hell yeah


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> It's only 6:08PM! Two hours need to fly damn it.


You think Bliss would get back into the title picture?


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Feels so crazy how everybody is actually looking forward to RAW. Exciting times!


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

GimmeABreakJess said:


> Feels so crazy how everybody is actually looking forward to RAW. Exciting times!


First time in my life that's happened!


----------



## Rockymin (9 mo ago)

Jersey said:


> You think Bliss would get back into the title picture?


I'm wondering if she'll even be on the show tonight, what with all these big returns and everything being reported. I was so hyped after that promo she did last week too.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

GimmeABreakJess said:


> Feels so crazy how everybody is actually looking forward to RAW. Exciting times!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Rockymin said:


> I'm wondering if she'll even be on the show tonight, what with all these big returns and everything being reported. I was so hyped after that promo she did last week too.


I’m sure she’ll be featured.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

GimmeABreakJess said:


> Feels so crazy how everybody is actually looking forward to RAW. Exciting times!



Ikr? I went back to see how many people looked forward to Raw in 2013 and the peak for weekly Raw Thread was 5k+ comments for RTWM29 and 3k+ in summer, that's insane. The forum has died so much thanks to the bad product all these years. Now Raw threads barely gets around 300 comments on average, hope that'll change now.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Jersey said:


> You think Bliss would get back into the title picture?


I'm not too sure she will. Too many returns to RAW. They probably don't have any plans for her tonight. Alexa has been retweeting young fans with her merchandise or signs. She's probably trying to remind the company she's a star. Let's hope she appears tonight.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I'm not too sure she will. Too many returns to RAW. They probably don't have any plans for her tonight. Alexa has been retweeting young fans with her merchandise or signs. *She's probably trying to remind the company she's a star*. Let's hope she appears tonight.


😆🤣😂 No 😆😆😆I hope that’s not the case.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## Rockymin (9 mo ago)

Jersey said:


> 😆🤣😂 No 😆😆😆I hope that’s not the case.


With Triple H, it may just be that. He really dropped the ball with her in NXT and Alexa may be trying to remind him that she has gotten popular since getting to the main roster lol.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

RapShepard said:


>


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I haven't been this excited for RAW in about 8 years, when The Shield was still together and feuding with Evolution. I'm so happy right now. 😭

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554236221026607106*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554235997772304387

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554235997772304387
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope he keeps the hair if he comes back


----------



## Rockymin (9 mo ago)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554235997772304387
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now Kross and Scarlett returning, I could get excited about. Maybe Scarlett could bring Brandi too.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Rockymin said:


> With Triple H, it may just be that. He really dropped the ball with her in NXT and Alexa may be trying to remind him that she has gotten popular since getting to the main roster lol.


She can go to NXT and feud with Mandy


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Rockymin (9 mo ago)

Jersey said:


> She can go to NXT and feud with Mandy


Well, that is the only title she hasn't held yet. I'd like to see her get it to get a clean sweep.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Opening RAW segment for tonight revealed:


Spoiler


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I’ll be sad if we are all hype for this “stacked” show and it ends up being 99% the same old shit lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Opening RAW segment for tonight revealed:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Definitely not the best start.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554235997772304387
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks better bald.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Triple H coming out later tonight to officially start the debut of the "We ARE *Raw*" catchphrase confirmed.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Showstopper said:


> Definitely not the best start.


Not a good start, but a damn good catch.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Definitely not the best start.


Once in a lifetime


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

DammitChrist said:


> Triple H coming out later tonight to officially start the debut of the "We ARE *Raw*" catchphrase confirmed.


Triple H shouldn't appear. Let his booking speak for itself.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Brock preparing the Combine Harvester for Survivor Series


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

This better be the greatest Raw all year. The way all of you and the reports are hyping this shit.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

troyag93 said:


> This better be the greatest Raw all year. The way all of you and the reports are hyping this shit.


The expectations might be too high tonight. Then again the bar has been set so low for RAW...


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Chris22 said:


> Hopefully announcing a tournament for the women's tag team championships. I'd love it if he came out and said that going forward Roman will have to defend his championships individually and that Drew will get to choose which championship he wants to fight for at Clash At The Castle. I just need one of the belts off Roman!


It’s either they separate them now or they separate them at the TLC show for Saudi Arabia with Roman grabbing the Universal title since that is his long reign and then someone else grabbing the we title


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

🤣 What a couple of statement matches 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554210379231887362


----------



## Rockymin (9 mo ago)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Triple H shouldn't appear. Let his booking speak for itself.


Unfortunately his super inflated ego would never let that happen.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

The Boy Wonder said:


> The expectations might be too high tonight. Then again the bar has been set so low for RAW...


If the show doesn't totally captivate some folks for the entire three hours, they're gonna label it a "disappointment". It is what it is.

I expect a pretty fun wrestling show with some nice returns. That is all.


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Sweet Jesus....


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

ThirdMan said:


> If the show doesn't totally captivate some folks for the entire three hours, they're gonna label it a "disappointment". It is what it is.
> 
> I expect a pretty fun wrestling show with some nice returns. That is all.


First hour is rumored to be commercial free. If true, they better go all in the first hour to keep people watching.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

just_one said:


> Sweet Jesus....


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>





CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

Keep those scarlett gifs coming people...


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Opening RAW segment for tonight revealed:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Excellent start. Start off with the 2 biggest stars


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

just_one said:


> Keep those scarlett gifs coming people...


Yes, please!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554235997772304387
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Don't do that.



Don't give me hope.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I prefer Kross without the hair. He looks more menacing.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

just_one said:


> Keep those scarlett gifs coming people...


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

just_one said:


> Keep those scarlett gifs coming people...


The gifs aren’t the only things coming.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

If Kross comes back I'm going to mark the fuck out


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

just_one said:


> Keep those scarlett gifs coming people...


Okay.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Someone else can take over, I've got to go and er..put the kettle on. Be back in 2 minutes.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Who kicks off raw tonight?


Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554249631604695040


----------



## g3rmany.turtle (6 mo ago)

Does HHH open the show?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

One more


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ScarlettBordeaux/comments/jxdw3w


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Who kicks off raw tonight?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Someone else can take over, I've got to go and er..put the kettle on. Be back in 2 minutes.


I ain't taking over but I will contribute.


----------



## g3rmany.turtle (6 mo ago)

Does Braun Strowman come back? That would be nice to see.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554173916100403202


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I got them plans y'all!







*


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

That prime feel back in WWE. I miss this


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I got them plans y'all!
> View attachment 129284
> *


Great, now none of this is gonna happen!
Thanks dirtsheets.
The internet sucks.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Seen the matches that are planned for the show and I am very interested. Could end up being a good episode.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Dominik Mysterio being in the main event is just wrong.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

NOW GET THE GUNS, THE DRUGS!!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Did they put flair back in the intro?

oh shitt


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, here we go.


----------



## Rockymin (9 mo ago)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I got them plans y'all!
> View attachment 129284
> *


I take it the Bianca/Sky match is non-title? Because Sky just got here.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

La Parka said:


> Did they put flair back in the intro?
> 
> oh shitt


Ric Flair was put back on the WWE intro like 3-4 weeks ago


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Becky got her smoke back


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The look on Becky's face isn't a good sign.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Becky ❤❤❤


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Becky will be out for a while, she looks quite sad


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Most of the plans for tonight look good, but they've gone and put Asuka in about the last match I'd like to see her in. Probably gonna put a bit of a damper on the night, for me. Oh well.


----------



## Rockymin (9 mo ago)

Triple H keeping the CGI intros I see. Bleh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Women's Division taking a huge hit.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

La Parka said:


> Did they put flair back in the intro?
> 
> oh shitt


He's been back in the intro


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I saw a thread on that but thought it was BS since it cited Ringside News, this sucks.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Save us, Becky Lynch.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

I love the screens around the barricade!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ThirdMan said:


> Most of the plans for tonight look good, but they've gone and put Asuka in about the last match I'd like to see her in. Probably gonna put a bit of a damper on the night, for me. Oh well.


Yeah it is unfortunate, I doubt Asuka wins it since Alexa seems like the next challenger for Bianca.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

This sucks she got her mojo back as a face and she's hurt 😭


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Please don't say surgery...


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

She'll be out for three months at the most


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Becky not wearing ridiculous outfits = no longer a heel.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Would have been good to do an angle with Rousey here, "breaks" Lynch's arm, writing her off, and then Rousey goes even more crazy for the "suspension", sets up their feud.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> She'll be out for three months at the most


Still missing Clash when she's the biggest european star they have on the roster.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Face Time Bex


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

"It was almost as painful as listening to myself on commentary!"


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

American_Nightmare said:


> Would have been good to do an angle with Rousey here, "breaks" Lynch's arm, writing her off, and then Rousey goes even more crazy for the "suspension", sets up their feud.


You may have called it honestly


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Great, now none of this is gonna happen!
> Thanks dirtsheets.
> The internet sucks.


*Fightful is 99% accurate every week breh.*


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

She's gotten a lot better on the mic


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah it is unfortunate, I doubt Asuka wins it since Alexa seems like the next challenger for Bianca.


I don't care about Asuka being in the title picture. The matches with Bliss are just never very good, regardless of the alignments.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Fightful is 99% accurate every week breh.*


I would love to know who leaks this stuff to them


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I can't stand Big Time Becks, but Rebecca Quinn is spittin.*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Becky Lynch is so generous that she's putting over a woman who's way worse than her as an overall talent.

She has a heart of gold. That's for sure 

Edit:

She's out here now. Please don't give this hack a mic.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm fine with babyface Becky but come on, The Man is a terrible gimmick.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Omg how simple to pair these two up.

B + EST


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I got them plans y'all!
> View attachment 129284
> *


Lol dom being in the main event is a joke


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

DammitChrist said:


> Becky Lynch is so generous that she's putting over a woman who's way worse than her as an overall talent.
> 
> She has a heart of gold. That's for sure
> 
> ...


ya aint saying belairs name either now?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

I'm happy Becky is face again, but the man gimmick is cringe


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Dear god why are they giving her a mic 🤦‍♂️


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Injuries and returns seem to be the name of the game these days


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Bianca butt cheek belair


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Big Time Becks > The Man


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

La Parka said:


> ya aint saying belairs name either now?


He's like a petulant child isn't he?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

"I define the man"?? Rollins, you lucky bastard


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I'd like Bianca to go heel with Ford soon.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Honestly, I thought that was a pretty poor initial reaction from the crowd for Bianca. Then they started chanting for her. Shrug. Crowds are tricky these days.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

What’s with the crowd. They haven’t made any noise the last 10 minutes.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> He's like a petulant child isn't he?


Pot calling the kettle black?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Bianca looks good in her suit 😍.







*


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I'd like Bianca to go heel with Ford soon.


Bianca has a heel gimmick. She has been miscast since day 1 on the main roster. To her credit, she has made it work.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Finally, some action!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

MrMeeseeks said:


> Pot calling the kettle black?


Difference being I don't refuse to use people's names just because I don't enjoy their wrestling.


----------



## Rockymin (9 mo ago)

Bianca is not my champion


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Man, this opening sucks so bad I hope it chokes on all the dicks in its mouth.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Hell Yeah.


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

Bahaha, Bianca running to save Lynch while twirling her hair. Come on!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

troyag93 said:


> What’s with the crowd. They haven’t made any noise the last 10 minutes.



No one cares about Bianca


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

It was a different opening I'll give it that.


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

The fact Bianca is actually the best talker out of the current women's champions in WWE (and it's not even close 💀)


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Becky should do it the old fashioned way


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Alfred the prophet:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553552757713383424*


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

This show kinda sucks already, might check out, so much for the HHH effect.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> No one cares about Bianca


They didn’t make noise for Becky either


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Oh, and @DammitChrist, your passive-aggressive eye-roll emojis are as annoying as anything GunnShow does. As long as you continue to use them in response to innocuous posts by myself and others, you'll remain on Ignore.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

The Mysterios getting a title shot 🤮🤮🤮


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Bianca asking what happened after running to the scene because she saw what happened.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Loved the segment, there is truly nothing that inflames the passions in wrestling like a Becky Lynch promo.

Her return will be monumental. Hope she has a full and speedy recovery 🙏


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Yeah Hunter booked that for sure, Becky gonna come back on fire.


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

There better be a surprise tonight bc this card looks bleh

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Mister Sinister said:


> Man, this opening sucks so bad I hope it chokes on all the ducks in its mouth.


Yeah I think i'm out, still has the stench of garbage


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I know Judgment Day is gonna interrupt Edge but in my wet dream it's Kross


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> This show kinda sucks already, might check out, so much for the HHH effect.


Jesus Christ you lack any and all patience don't you?


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

Video package for the US Championship? Hmm.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

This is what their doing for the no commercials? Lol omg


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> you lack any and all patience don't you?


Dude the card looks hot garbage


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

troyag93 said:


> They didn’t make noise for Becky either


She got multiple Becky chants


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

😂

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554259298016002053


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, not sure if that segment should've opened. Didn't exactly get the crowd going.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

troyag93 said:


> This is what their doing for the no commercials? Lol omg


a commercial about their US title, ROFL


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Triple H making the US title feel important, hope he does the same for the IC title as well and it starts getting on the ppvs again.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I know Judgment Day is gonna interrupt Edge but in my wet dream it's Kross


If it's Kross I hope he cares again, he looked like he didn't give a fuck during his match last night.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Difference being I don't refuse to use people's names just because I don't enjoy their wrestling.


Who said that I stopped saying Bianca Belair's name? 😂



ThirdMan said:


> Oh, and @DammitChrist, your passive-aggressive eye-roll emojis are as annoying as anything GunnShow does. As long as you continue to use them in response to innocuous posts by myself and others, you'll remain on Ignore.


Do it. I don't care.

You're an intolerant dude anyway


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I’m trying to start a fresh with WWE tonight and I’m going to let the fact that Bianca sucks slide. Becky delivered a nice reintroduction to The Man.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Rhhodes said:


> She got multiple Becky chants


They were low


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Dude the card looks hot garbage


Meh it looks okay, I'm not optimistic either dude but I know change isn't going to happen overnight, and neither should it. I'm giving it a chance at least.


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

Lol at people thinking things will change overnight. It will take time... if we're lucky that is. But chances are things will get worse before they get better.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Seriously this card looks rough, Mustafa Ali is boring and he's getting a match and the boring mysterios in the main event


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

HHH doing his best to bring prestige back to the US title lol


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

You know what? I predict Mustafa Ali.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Why do sasha fans want her to return as Bianca lackey?


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

OMG we’re getting a match without 2 commercial breaks. Let’s see how this works out.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Mustafa Ali is soooo boring 🥱


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I see Ciampa winning both matches, and going on to win the US title, Triple H is gonna give Ciampa the push he deserves.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Of course Sasha and Naomi are gonna come back and all the losers are gonna cum all over their parents basement but truth is…this show still sucks. Major lack of talent on the roster. The show is presented the same way with too many video segments. Just boring. It’s impossible for me to get into this garbage.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

AJ cannot lose.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Seriously this card looks rough, Mustafa Ali is boring and he's getting a match and the boring mysterios in the main event


Plain and simple wrong call to put that match as the main event. 

HHH can take an L on that one


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Three hours is just too much


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> I see Ciampa winning both matches, and going on to win the US title, Triple H is gonna give Ciampa the push he deserves.


I am expecting Ciampa to get the win between him and Styles specially with him being a heel.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Styles vs Ciampa will be the finals of this little scrum.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Seriously this card looks rough, Mustafa Ali is boring and he's getting a match and the boring mysterios in the main event


Bruh look at the roster, you should know the people you're getting on the show, there isn't much there right now I don't know why you're expecting bangers.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler will win hes been heavily featured in the US title stuff.


----------



## Rockymin (9 mo ago)

What the actual fuck!?!?! A video about the legacy of the US Championship and Lex Luger isn't shown or mentioned at all? Still the longest reigning US Champion of all time.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Mr316 said:


> Of course Sasha and Naomi are gonna come back and all the losers are gonna cum all over their parents basement but truth is…this show still sucks. Major lack of talent on the roster. The show is presented the same way with too many video segments. Just boring. It’s impossible for me to get into this garbage.


Facts, but AEW isn't much better, both companies suck in all honesty.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Think Dom turns tonight, that's why they are probably main.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rockymin said:


> What the actual fuck!?!?! A video about the legacy of the US Championship and Lex Luger isn't shown or mentioned at all? Still the longest reigning US Champion of all time.


He's in a wheelchair now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Miz will help Ciampa get the win over Styles no doubt.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Ali is definitely out of place here, why not pick someone like Robert Roode?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Oracle said:


> Dolph Ziggler will win hes been heavily featured in the US title stuff.


It'll be Styles vs Ciampa, Ziggler will move on to a feud with Theory.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Ali is definitely out of place here, why not pick someone like Robert Roode?


Roode is just as boring as Ali


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

Tobiyama said:


> You know what? I predict Mustafa Ali.


I'll bet you my life it's aj

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Three hours is just too much


They can’t even book 10 minutes of the show right.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Please do something, anything with AJ Styles. He ain't getting any younger.


----------



## Beetlejuice84 (Oct 5, 2021)

The Miz´s pants say "My Balls are massive" XD


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Dolorian said:


> The Miz will help Ciampa get the win over Styles no doubt.


Yep, time for the boring black and gold era wrestlers to get pushes with HHH running things.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Roode is just as boring as Ali


Roode can at least cut a promo.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> He's in a wheelchair now.


And? He wasn't when he was US Champion, I don't see how his current disability disqualifies what he did in the past.


----------



## Beetlejuice84 (Oct 5, 2021)

first hour will be ad free


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Ali is definitely out of place here, why not pick someone like Robert Roode?


Triple H likes Mustafa Ali. 

He helped make Ali the centerpiece of 205 Live in 2018 as a top babyface.


----------



## Rockymin (9 mo ago)

Showstopper said:


> He's in a wheelchair now.


Yeah, so? They can still mention him.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> Triple H likes Mustafa Ali.
> 
> He helped make Ali the centerpiece of 205 Live in 2018 as a top babyface.


That's great, doesn't change the fact he's the odd one out here.


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

Nice push by miz during that pin, I mean don't make it obvious 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Do it Cole


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

Commentators butchering Mustafa's pronunciation, as usual


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Ali is definitely out of place here, why not pick someone like Robert Roode?


He's on smackdown now.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Y'all enjoy crappy RAW. I can't, it's still trash, I'm out.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Roode is just as boring as Ali


Did you ever watch TNA? Fuck you talking about.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They should definitely push Mustafa Ali, have him pin Miz here.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Y'all enjoy crappy RAW. I can't, it's still trash, I'm out.


Seriously. It’s fucking unwatchable.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> He's on smackdown now.


Since when? He came back with Ziggler a couple of months ago in RAW.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Yeah, not sure if that segment should've opened. Didn't exactly get the crowd going.


*What? Becky got chants for the first time since Saudi Arabia. They loved it.*


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Mr316 said:


> Seriously. It’s fucking unwatchable.


Yeah I felt like I was going to fall asleep watching.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Seriously. It’s fucking unwatchable.


You can leave too


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Good match so far but they’re still doing camera cuts every 2 seconds and it’s hard to not notice once you’ve noticed


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *What? Becky got chants for the first time since Saudi Arabia. They loved it.*


I just expected louder from the crowd for the entire segment. Thought the crowd would be much more into it from start to finish.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

It's not a great start and I'm as pessimistic as the next guy but did anybody really expect BIG change yet?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Fightful is 99% accurate every week breh.*


Twas a joke sir.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

People actually thought there was gonna be major change right away?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Y'all enjoy crappy RAW. I can't, it's still trash, I'm out.





Mr316 said:


> Seriously. It’s fucking unwatchable.


Cheerio then you bunch of whiny cunts 👋🏻


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Better than anything on the show thus far.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I feel like I have issues. I’m still watching wrestling and I think I’ve reached a point where I actually hate this garbage.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

HOLY CRAP!!!

It's been over 4 years since Mustafa Ali hit that awesome Tornado DDT to the outside of the ring.

It's still as brutal and awesome as I remembered in his 205 Live days.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jesus fuck that DDT was brutal, I legit hope AJ is okay after that


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

American_Nightmare said:


> People actually thought there was gonna be major change right away?


The reports were saying big changes and it was going to be great. People on WF got too hyped they set themselves for disappointment.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

American_Nightmare said:


> People actually thought there was gonna be major change right away?


Lol this is the change. A bunch of workrate and long matches. Thats Hunter.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That Styles Clash transition was FUCKING AWESOME!!!


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

Pretty cool finish


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Ok I'll admit that was a great counter


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Good spot to finish


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

That was a fucking dope match why are you all bitching?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Yes AJ!!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was a sick finish damn


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

AJ wins!!! Cool finish. Crowd was loud for that match


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Lol this is the change. A bunch of workrate and long matches. Thats Hunter.


And the ratings will crash, I'm definitely not interested in workrate trash


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

AJ BABY YAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Rockymin (9 mo ago)

Cool! AJ won!!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

American_Nightmare said:


> People actually thought there was gonna be major change right away?


You’re right. Let’s wait a full year for HHH to write a good show.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

troyag93 said:


> The reports were saying big changes and it was going to be great. People on WF got too hyped they set themselves for disappointment.


I think they took it a little too literally as in 

"LITERALLY EVERYTHING WILL BE DIFFERENT."

Like no things will take time.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Styles win the win as expected. Ciampa winning the other match.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> It's not a great start and I'm as pessimistic as the next guy but did anybody really expect BIG change yet?


I didn't, I knew it'd take time to burn through the outlined stories and for HHH to get into the swing of things booking a main roster product after only booking NXT which even he admits was a different style for a different audience. I'm just looking on the bright side of all the small changes and appreciating there's actually hope for WWE to not suck.



rich110991 said:


> Good match so far but they’re still doing camera cuts every 2 seconds and it’s hard to not notice once you’ve noticed


Unfortunately Kevin Dunn is still producer, hopefully it's only a matter of time before he's replaced.


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

Kind of a rough first half hour imo. Still sticking in though.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Her name is still Io Shirai for me.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Great finish. Am I misremembering or has it been a while since a Styles clash won a match?


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

OK let's have Ciampa win...gimme AJ vs Ciampa


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Oracle said:


> That was a fucking dope match why are you all bitching?


No 24/7 segments.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Our favorite Drip Gawd is here!!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Something's happening in the main. Dom turn or a return.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Seth's pants are fire


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Bayley is so unatural when she speaks. It's d movie level acting.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Triple H needs to immediately start throwing together tag teams


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

That women/usos segment was.... interesting? I guess they'll go to the ring to claim the women's tag belts and then Banks/Naomi return to confront them?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

In typical WWE fashion, the company is gonna expose how easily manipulated and how stupid it’s audience is. It’s gonna be a crappy 2 hour and 57 minutes. Sasha Banks is gonna come back in the last 3 minutes and the WWE Universe is gonna call Triple H a genius and one of the best Raw in years.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

DammitChrist said:


> Her name is still Io Shirai for me.


A compromise, how about Io Skyrai


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Bayley is so unatural when she speaks. It's d movie level acting.


Like about 75% of the women talent? Promos are a major issue within the women's division


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554264375267102720


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Triple H needs to immediately start throwing together tag teams


Promote Briggs and Jensen or the Creeds


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Seth needs to curb stomp the rat every week while the crowd sings his music.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> In typical WWE fashion, the company is gonna expose how easily manipulated and how stupid it’s audience is. It’s gonna be a crappy 2 hour and 57 minutes. Sasha Banks is gonna come back in the last 3 minutes and the WWE Universe is gonna call Triple H a genius and one of the best Raw in years.


Why would Sasha return during the Usos vs Mysterios match? Lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Riddle looked like such a geek at Summerslam I mean holy shit


----------



## TheUltimateFarmer (10 mo ago)

Mr316 said:


> In typical WWE fashion, the company is gonna expose how easily manipulated and how stupid it’s audience is. It’s gonna be a crappy 2 hour and 57 minutes. Sasha Banks is gonna come back in the last 3 minutes and the WWE Universe is gonna call Triple H a genius and one of the best Raw in years.


can you please just create another thread where you bitch for 5 paragraphs instead of commenting on here please? thanks


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Seth should never be a face again. He is just too good as a heel.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> In typical WWE fashion, the company is gonna expose how easily manipulated and how stupid it’s audience is. It’s gonna be a crappy 2 hour and 57 minutes. Sasha Banks is gonna come back in the last 3 minutes and the WWE Universe is gonna call Triple H a genius and one of the best Raw in years.


The fuck does Sasha have to do with The Usos and Mysterios?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Dakota Kai should win the belts from Reigns tbh.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Please let Randy come out.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Prosper said:


> Triple H needs to immediately start throwing together tag teams


DX reunite


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Alright. Great news for everyone here. I’m out. Fuck this gargage.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Seth does have a point


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Seth Rollins is one guy I would love to defeat Roman.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rhhodes said:


> Seth needs to curb stomp the rat every week while the crowd sings his music.


So Rhhodes had enough of Rollins squashing that muppet?

Rhhodes:


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Ewwww Seth vs Roman, no thanks.


----------



## Rockymin (9 mo ago)

Oh, it's Bianca's husband.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Seth planting the seed for a Street Profits break up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth dropping some truth bombs tonight.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Seth is great!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Like Rollins is one to talk losing 3 times to Cody lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Seth is an awful actor, his scripted promos are cringe.

Love his matches, but please keep the fucking mic away from him..._forced obnoxious line with garbage acting_....._over the top obnoxious laugh_...rinse and repeat.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

So it’s gonna be Mr Becky vs Mr Bianca?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> Alright. Great news for everyone here. I’m out. Fuck this gargage.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ditch him Tez


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Seth's gear, nice.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

In H town tonight? The Dream used to whoop ass before he found Allah. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This show definitely needs Cody.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> So Rhhodes had enough of Rollins squashing that muppet?
> 
> Rhhodes:


I could watch an entire RAW that consists of nothing more than Seth curb stomping Riddle and Rhea making Dominik her bitch.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Prosper said:


> This show definitely needs Cody.


Well, it's not going to get Cody for a while, he's injured.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rhhodes said:


> I could watch an entire RAW that consists of nothing more than Seth curb stomping Riddle and Rhea making Dominik her bitch.


I have been enjoying Rhea destroying the Mysterios maybe she does more of it tonight.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

troyag93 said:


> Seth Rollins is one guy I would love to defeat Roman.


Roman goes unbeaten for two years only to lose to Rollins? Fuck that shit! It’s bad enough they gave his bum ass that clean win against Lesnar at SummerSlam. Even Cena wasn’t booked that strong against Lesnar


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Rhhodes said:


> I could watch an entire RAW that consists of nothing more than Seth curb stomping Riddle and *Rhea making Dominik her bitch*.


I could see that the new Chyna and Eddie


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Just came back to say Triple H will take this company to the ground just like he did with NXT.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

What’s with that terrible gear Montez is wearing ?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Rollins or Theory in Goldberg's Saudi match


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I'll take an average show, if this happens again


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

troubleman1218 said:


> Roman goes unbeaten for two years only to lose to Rollins? Fuck that shit! It’s bad enough they gave his bum ass that clean win against Lesnar at SummerSlam. Even Cena wasn’t booked that strong against Lesnar


Orton, Edge, Cody, Theory and Rollins would be the only guys I would expect beating Roman Reigns yes.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Ford has improved some since they first tested him with Roman. Got in much better shape and much less silly


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*GIVE ME WHAT I WANT!!!*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554264496314753025


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

wwetna1 said:


> Ford has improved some since they first tested him with Roman. Got in much better shape and much less silly


Yea but he needs to get a whole lot less silly. He comes across as very juvenile at times


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

troyag93 said:


> Orton, Edge, Cody, Theory and Rollins would be the only guys I would expect beating Roman Reigns yes.


Drew?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

troubleman1218 said:


> Roman goes unbeaten for two years only to lose to Rollins? Fuck that shit! It’s bad enough they gave his bum ass that clean win against Lesnar at SummerSlam. Even Cena wasn’t booked that strong against Lesnar


So who beats him them? It's not like the mens roster is exactly loaded.

Orton, Edge are the only two I would genuinely view as people even remotely capable.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

troubleman1218 said:


> Drew?


Drew was a fucking failure as champion. No thanks


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So much pointless workrate. Sigh. Hunter.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> Just came back to say Triple H will take this company to the ground just like he did with NXT.


Didn't you say were going for the 5th time already?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great match.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Riddle should have come out and cost Rollins the match.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Okay, Seth Rollins crashing and wiping out after talking trash to Montez Ford up there broke me 😂


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Cody is the only one who has been built up enough to beat Roman.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *GIVE ME WHAT I WANT!!!*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554264496314753025


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> So who beats him them?


Cody


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That was a decent match, though if I'm being honest it was hard to think Montez had any kind of chance.


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

rich110991 said:


> Cody is the only one who has been built up enough to beat Roman.


Theory beating Roman also makes sense


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Lashley is other other believable guy to dethrone Roman


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If that match took place on TBS, it'd be a 10 star match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

First hour almost done get ready for commercials.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

"Who wants the smoke now, bitch ?" right before crashing like an idiot


----------



## Beetlejuice84 (Oct 5, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> Just came back to say Triple H will take this company to the ground just like he did with NXT.


I feel sry for you


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Didn't watch Summerslam but damn, looking at the re-play, Roman looks a lot tubbier in the torso than I remember him last time I watched.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Brock lifting the ring with the tractor and Roman tumbling down was a great spot


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

melkam647 said:


> Yea but he needs to get a whole lot less silly. He comes across as very juvenile at times


I don’t think that goes away overnight. Triple H really didn’t focus on ford in nxt. He didn’t focus on Dawkins either. They just put it all together as a team and even then he didn’t over push them.

I think when Ford goes solo he will excel. I think it’s a case of HHH needs to use main roster writers to refine him. Trips didn’t know how to use Carmella, Alexa, Zelina, Corbin, Bianca, or Liv in nxt but the main roster writers and producers did. I think he’s a case of can be improved with minor tweaks and excel as the better half of a team like Jeff, Miz, Edge, Michaels if they get the timing right.

Long as Ford takes constant care of his body, uses his solo outings to improve, and works on his mannerisms and talking he will be fine imo.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I’m so tired of them wasting time showing the same recaps 900 times.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Beetlejuice84 said:


> I feel sry for you


Gimmick posters acting like NXT was actually worse off when HHH was in charge don't deserve any sympathy tbh


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Roode is just as boring as Ali


Roode can at least BE entertaining and I'll personally always love the guys work. That said he's a 46 year old guy who has never been above the midcard in WWE. I'm not sure there is much track for him to run.



Showstopper said:


> He's in a wheelchair now.


What hell does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

I miss the first 5 minutes. Are there no commercials tonight?


----------



## Beetlejuice84 (Oct 5, 2021)

Good Bunny said:


> I miss the first 5 minutes. Are there no commercials tonight?


for the first hour yes


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Good Bunny said:


> I miss the first 5 minutes. Are there no commercials tonight?


Interested about this too, what a breath of fresh air


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Good Bunny said:


> I miss the first 5 minutes. Are there no commercials tonight?


1st hour, no.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Beetlejuice84 said:


> for the first hour yes


Will this become the norm?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

UK[emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Good Bunny said:


> I miss the first 5 minutes. Are there no commercials tonight?


It's only for 1 more minute.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Lashley is other other believable guy to dethrone Roman



He, like Drew, just lacks any kind of charisma. 

Huge pass on either, though at this point I would still prefer Lashley.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Solf said:


> Will this become the norm?


No.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Alexa is on. Time to change the channel


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I love that Kid Rock song.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

PavelGaborik said:


> So who beats him them? It's not like the mens roster is exactly loaded.
> 
> Orton, Edge are the only two I would genuinely view as people even remotely capable.


Maybe Orton if they play the return right because Orton will come back red hot. 15 world titles could be huge for him.

I honestly do wonder what a non Vince filter orton is like personality wise lol

I mean Cody’s best stories to win it all at mania


Beat Orton
Beat Cena
Beat Roman


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

troubleman1218 said:


> Alexa is on. Time to change the channel


God dang you must be miserable.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Thought Hunter would be smart enough to get rid of the doll, guess not.


----------



## Rockymin (9 mo ago)

troubleman1218 said:


> Alexa is on. Time to change the channel


Go fap to your Becky poster.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> I’m so tired of them wasting time showing the same recaps 900 times.


Better than the usual ads they are replacing.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Does anyone here like the CGI graphics? And the red lights on the crowd? 😂


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

RIP Alexa


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Oracle said:


> Thought Hunter would be smart enough to get rid of the doll, guess not.


Don't expect changes to occur overnight dude, give it a minute.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Bayley's faction to interrupt the match? Can't see either of Alexa or Asuka taking a loss here.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Rockymin said:


> Go fap to your Becky poster.


Becky? Maxxine Dupri though 😍


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Unlike other refs, this ref doesn't suck!
Let's hope that statement is actually true


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

Crazy that Asuka is 40 years old. Looks great for her age


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Bliss is still the hottest on the roster, but looking a bit skinny.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

A heel turn would do Alexa good. Back to her sarcastic gimmick.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Oracle said:


> Thought Hunter would be smart enough to get rid of the doll, guess not.


He made a million off that damn doll last year. At the end of the day you better answer to Nick Kahn if you’re him about what you’re going to do to replace that revenue. It’s a give and take, as change isn’t overnight


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

melkam647 said:


> Crazy that Asuka is 40 years old. Looks great for her age


i didn’t know that!


----------



## Rockymin (9 mo ago)

troubleman1218 said:


> Becky? Maxxine Dupri though 😍


Sorry, your reply is what Becky or Sasha marks usually post.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Here we go.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

melkam647 said:


> Crazy that Asuka is 40 years old. Looks great for her age


She's no Finn Balor though.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not really a big fan of the Riot Squad approach with Bayleys new faction.

Also Bayley looks borderline fat


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

melkam647 said:


> Crazy that Asuka is 40 years old. Looks great for her age


Best smile on the roster


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

This is an acceptable result.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well now we know what the tag match will be.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yay, she has a mic again ._.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I think this is a way now of WWE restarting the women tag division.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

troubleman1218 said:


> Alexa is on. Time to change the channel


Nothing wrong with being gay, honest.


----------



## Rockymin (9 mo ago)

Here's the six woman tag match I guess.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> Also Bayley looks borderline fat


Agree Bayleys ass looks fat


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Dolorian said:


> Well now we know what the tag match will be.


Unless it's a red herring, and they're gonna have Naomi and Sasha be in it.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Iyo's like
Okay, your on!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Belair vs Sky later


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

troyag93 said:


> Agree Bayleys ass looks fat


It always has, the rest of her has caught up now though.

She looks like a 40 something soccer Mom.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I will say thank god Stephanie’s fingers are all over this too …

WWE is focusing on the women. That’s all Stephanie there 

HHH wanted to try cruiserweight bullshit when cruiserweights not named Rey have never been over or mattered

Vince liked the silly 24/7 shit and dedicated time to that faithfully.

The fact is women or divas have always been more over than the 24/7 or hardcore title and their attempts at cruiserweights and light heavyweights. Use the women to fill the time and you got the talent and a good show.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

troyag93 said:


> Agree Bayleys ass looks fat


You say this like it's a bad thing?


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Rockymin said:


> Sorry, your reply is what Becky or Sasha marks usually post.


Lol get over it, there are multiple people that don't like her for her wrestling


----------



## Beetlejuice84 (Oct 5, 2021)

1 hour commercial block now XD


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Oh no, Bianca's teammates are going to be Alexa and Asuka 😭.*


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Io vs Asuka sometime will make my insides wimper with joy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ThirdMan said:


> Unless it's a red herring, and they're gonna have Naomi and Sasha be in it.


Well that would just be random, no? They attacked Asuka and Alexa and have confronted Bianca so the match basically writes itself.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Belair vs Sky later


That’s an over whelming amount of athleticism in that match both ways. Glad Iyo gets to show off. And honestly I think Sky would flop in that spot. Bianca would carry her, but Dakota isn’t known for big match performances as much as a tag work.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Catalanotto said:


> Io vs Asuka sometime will make my insides wimper with joy.


Really looking forward to it. We'll no doubt get some nice exchange in the tag match tonight.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Oh man they gave Bianca the mic twice in one night.


----------



## Beetlejuice84 (Oct 5, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Oh no, Bianca's teammates are going to be Alexa and Asuka 😭.*


didn't she say she wants to fight one of them?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Catalanotto said:


> Io vs Asuka sometime will make my insides wimper with joy.


That's the workrate hormones/buzz coming in atm 

You get used to it after a while


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Dolorian said:


> Well that would just be random, no? They attacked Asuka and Alexa and have confronted Bianca so the match basically writes itself.


In a convoluted way, Asuka and Alexa have been playing nice. Dakota and Iyo just got called up and are Bayleys reinforcements. Naomi and Sasha jumping everyone could work and so could forcing them to reinstate their belts as an angle.

I still think you save Sasha and Naomi for SD though because at a certain point, what does Fox get? Unless if you’re arguing they get Drew/Roman build for the next month


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

MY DUDE, DOLPH ZIGGLER, IS HERE!!!


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

So excited for Iyo's main roster debut


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ciampa just don't look right in bright neon green and pink.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Thats a nice main event


----------



## Beetlejuice84 (Oct 5, 2021)

Adolf Ziggy Ziggler against champa


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh wow, Ciampa is here without being a lap dog?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Ciampa just don't look right in bright neon green and pink.


Nothing fits with it, his theme or character.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Match after match after match. Dull shit


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Here we go!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Triple H didn't give Ciampa his old music back? It was a banger


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wwetna1 said:


> I still think you save Sasha and Naomi for SD though because at a certain point, what does Fox get? Unless if you’re arguing they get Drew/Roman build for the next month


I think too that Sasha and Naomi go to SD specially with Ronda taking time off (kayfabe suspension). The SD women's division is in dire need of some additional women.


----------



## Beetlejuice84 (Oct 5, 2021)

Gable has a beautiful brain?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

YES AN ASTROS DIG

love it


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Prosper said:


> Triple H didn't give Ciampa his old music back? It was a banger


CFO doesn't exist anymore, they can't get the rights to it


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ALL 3 of these men are great wrestlers


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Nice to hear the Astros get buried, those fucking cheaters


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Gable you are supposed to make us boo you. Insulting Texas and the Astros isn't the way.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Triple H didn't give Ciampa his old music back? It was a banger


Reinstate No one will survive and Too Many Limes


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

Can Triple H fire himself from head of creative. Same old boring soulless episode of raw.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

FriedTofu said:


> Gable you are supposed to make us boo you. *Insulting texas* and the Astros isn't the way.


But, but it worked for KO, and he got a match at wrestlemania with Stone Cold


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Catalanotto said:


> YES AN ASTROS DIG
> 
> love it


Should’ve came out with a trash


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Outside of the first segment, the crowd has been ass all night, but it's Texas, so I'm not surprised.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Beetlejuice84 said:


> didn't she say she wants to fight one of them?


*She was talking to the Bayley Buddies.*


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Outside of the first segment, the crowd has been ass all night, but it's Texas, so I'm not surprised.*


Oh here she is


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So I guess guys like Veer and Omos are just DOA under Hunter huh.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Dolorian said:


> Well that would just be random, no? They attacked Asuka and Alexa and have confronted Bianca so the match basically writes itself.


You act like randomness is not a time-honoured tradition in professional wrestling. 

But point taken.

The funny thing is, Vince probably would've been more likely than anyone to put all the black women together in a team.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Great show so far! Unless you’re that Thuganomics twat or the other troll who just bitches about everything but then shows up the next week regular as clockwork.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

There's like no new post-Summerslam feuds being built on this show. No in-ring promo segments. No angles. 

I'll give it time but damn there's like nothing going on but Bayley attacking people, where's the aggression at Hunter


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

troyag93 said:


> Should’ve came out with a trash
> 
> View attachment 129291


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Ok I have to LOL at people on Reddit getting angry that the crowd isn't reacting. 

They're literally going "How dare these people not react and get excited by these men"


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Prosper said:


> There's like no new post-Summerslam feuds being built on this show. No in-ring promo segments. No angles.
> 
> I'll give it time but damn there's like nothing going on but Bayley attacking people, where's the aggression at Hunter


He has to wrap up the shit Vince wrote cant just drop shit randomly.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Ok I have to LOL at people on Reddit getting angry that the crowd isn't reacting.
> 
> They're literally going "How dare these people not react and get excited by these men"


Too be fair they’ve been ass from the start


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cube2 said:


> Can Triple H fire himself from head of creative. Same old boring soulless episode of raw.


Can we calm down? its been a good first hour, they're establishing the new faction with Bayley, Iyo and Dakota, had a great triple threat match, they're putting importance back on the US title, Seth and Ford had a great match, and new wrestlers are finally getting a chance on the main roster. Ffs what are you expecting explosions and wet t shirt contests?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Ok I have to LOL at people on Reddit getting angry that the crowd isn't reacting.
> 
> They're literally going "How dare these people not react and get excited by these men"



A lot of the WWE audience is women and children who like over the top characters and stories, these NXT guys having work rate fests aren't gonna do anything for them.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Prosper said:


> There's like no new post-Summerslam feuds being built on this show. No in-ring promo segments. No angles.
> 
> I'll give it time but damn there's like nothing going on but Bayley attacking people, where's the aggression at Hunter


Agree.

Good Becky promo.
Good triple threat with AJ winning.
Decent Seth match.
Good Bayley stuff.

Nothing “wow” so far…


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Rankles75 said:


> Great show so far! Unless you’re that Thuganomics twat or the other troll who just bitches about everything but then shows up the next week regular as clockwork.


With them voting "Terrible" or "Dogshit" on the entire show before it was even an hour in, it's almost like they operate in bad-faith, or something.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> A lot of the WWE audience is women and children who like over the top characters and stories, these NXT guys having work rate fests aren't gonna do anything for them.


Also how can they expect the crowd to react the three men who for the most part have looked like jokes?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Rankles75 said:


> Great show so far! Unless you’re that Thuganomics twat or the other troll who just bitches about everything but then shows up the next week regular as clockwork.


Wouldn't call it a great show but almost every segment has been building up to something.



Prosper said:


> There's like no new post-Summerslam feuds being built on this show. No in-ring promo segments. No angles.
> 
> I'll give it time but damn there's like nothing going on but Bayley attacking people, where's the aggression at Hunter


There are two triple threats to build up a new challenger to the US title...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

CIAMPA!!! There we go! Proper booking finally!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

As expected, he will now beat Styles to challenge Lashley.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Oracle said:


> He has to wrap up the shit Vince wrote cant just drop shit randomly.


It's all wrapped up already, all Summerslam feuds ended at the PPV except for Rollins/Riddle, this should be a clean slate. Vince was writing on the night of the show it's not like they've been booking more than a week in advance for the last 10 years.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Ciampa/AJ? Nice.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Prosper said:


> There's like no new post-Summerslam feuds being built on this show. No in-ring promo segments. No angles.
> 
> I'll give it time but damn there's like nothing going on but Bayley attacking people, where's the aggression at Hunter


I’m shocked you’re saying this out of all people. Thought you be loving this. Just In Ring Work all show


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Dolorian said:


> As expected, he will now beat Styles to challenge Lashley.


I know it’s coming, but there’s a small part of me that hopes HHH realises who the fuck AJ Styles is.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolph Ziggler vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Chad Gable was a freaking banger 

This is honestly the 2nd time that Ziggler and Ciampa delivered a pretty good match involving each other this year.

That other time was their awesome singles match on NXT (2.0) earlier this year.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

troyag93 said:


> I’m shocked you’re saying this out of all people. Thought you be loving this. Just In Ring Work all show


Who says I don't like promos and angles?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Oracle said:


> He has to wrap up the shit Vince wrote cant just drop shit randomly.


You can most definitely just drop shit randomly especially things nobody cares about. Also, there really hasn't been jack shit for angles or storyline development beyond Bayley & friends/Bianca thus far.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*We knew that Ciampa push was coming with the Triple H regime 😂. *


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Well people wanted change and Vince to step down, finally it happened now enjoy or quit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Having the Judgment Day lose at SummerSlam wasn't the right call since it is clear that with Edge back they won't win.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Araragi said:


>


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

I like Ciampa fine. And it is okay that he won. But Gable is better. He is better at the entertainment stuff, has a better look, and is a better wrestler.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Rankles75 said:


> Great show so far! Unless you’re that Thuganomics twat or the other troll who just bitches about everything but then shows up the next week regular as clockwork.


Yep, it's wrestling-heavy, which is what I heavily favor  

This has mostly been a fun show so far


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

PavelGaborik said:


> Nothing wrong with being gay, honest.


Take your own advice then 😂.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Guys "No One Will Survive" isn't coming back, you can put your fantasy to rest now. 

CFO$ isn't a band anymore, they literally can't buy the rights to any of the songs they lost even if they wanted to. 

Ciampa has come out and said he prefers the message of his new song anyway, which is called "Fight to Survive". 

I think he said because he works a lot with sick kids having a song called "No One Will Survive" isn't exactly in good taste.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

FriedTofu said:


> Wouldn't call it a great show but almost every segment has been building up to something.
> 
> 
> There are two triple threats to build up a new challenger to the US title...


I'm talking feuds though, not two random triple threats...


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Styles/Ciampa? That should be great.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Who’s teaming with Edge to fight Judgement day.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

WWE need to give Damien Priest more time on the mic. That deep soothing voice needs more air time.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

troyag93 said:


> Drew was a fucking failure as champion. No thanks


So was Seth


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> A lot of the WWE audience is women and children who like over the top characters and stories, these NXT guys having work rate fests aren't gonna do anything for them.


They can just gradually condition those women and the children to appreciate the workrate/wrestling aspect over time in the long term though.

They don't need to eliminate or severely reduce the wrestling.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I'm talking feuds though, not two random triple threats...


Styles, Miz, Ciampa is being built up between the two matches...


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

FriedTofu said:


> WWE need to give Damien Priest more time on the mic. That deep soothing voice needs more air time.


No they need to give the mic to people who can use it.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I think Judgement Day comes to an end after they finish feuding with Edge. Get Damian Priest out of there and have him do something meaningful.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

troyag93 said:


> Who’s teaming with Edge to fight Judgement day.


I can dream of Kross and Scarlett, but won't happen.


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

Wish they would just disband the judgment day now, consider the story over with the Edge return. They are clearly done.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

troubleman1218 said:


> So was Seth


As a Babyface yes I agree. He was a great Heel Champion though.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *We knew that Ciampa push was coming with the Triple H regime 😂. *


Main roster crowd doesn't care about him yet but he's good enough all around that he can bring people around. This crowd tonight is pretty bad as well.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I take it everyone is enjoying RAW if Vince Russo is trending, lol. 😂 







*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

troyag93 said:


> Who’s teaming with Edge to fight Judgement day.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Kross coming to join Judgment Day right here.




Watch.







WATCH


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


>


Lol you’re giving rainmaker false hope guys


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> No they need to give the mic to people who can use it.


His voice is using it alright.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

If Kross comes back here Ill take back what I just said


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> They can just gradually condition those women and the children to appreciate the workrate/wrestling aspect over time in the long term though.
> 
> They don't need to eliminate or severely reduce the wrestling.


At the same time you need to have a healthy mix of both, going too hard and too fast with the workrate isn't going to be effective. 

You need that balance between wrestling and character development and promos. We don't want just another AEW here, we want WWE to do something different. We already have a company that doesn't focus on storytelling and only on workrate, we don't need another one.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

troyag93 said:


> Lol you’re giving rainmaker false hope guys




_sticks fingers in ears_







Ladadadalada I can't hear youuuuu


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

troubleman1218 said:


> So was Seth


Only because Vince booked him with Becky (love Becky btw). And then booked him to be shit scared of The Fiend. And then the booking of the HIAC match. What did Seth do wrong?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

troyag93 said:


> Who’s teaming with Edge to fight Judgement day.


Gangrel plz


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Kross coming to join Judgment Day right here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOD DAMN IT RAIN STOP FUCKING GIVING ME HOPE

YOU'RE FUCKING TEARING ME APART


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I can dream of Kross and Scarlett, but won't happen.


Part of me agrees, I loved their work in Impact and NXT, but after seeing his match last night I'm going to change that to say dream of _MOTIVATED_ Kross and Scarlett, not enough fucks were given in the match Kross had last night.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> GOD DAMN IT RAIN STOP FUCKING GIVING ME HOPE
> 
> YOU'RE FUCKING TEARING ME APART




You gotta believe Brother.





Tick tock


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Kross coming to join Judgment Day right here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Karrion Kross somehow comes back later tonight and joins Judgment Day, I'm going to call you a clever wizard here


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Prosper said:


> It's all wrapped up already


😂😂😂🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

EDGE!!!!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

One more, while we're on the subject


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

troubleman1218 said:


> Take your own advice then 😂.


Whatever that means, sure.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

THE FUCKING RATED R SUPERSTAR IS BACK!!!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

METALINGUS IS BACK!!!


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Catalanotto said:


> Gangrel plz


Too bad Christian is in AEW.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Kross Kross Kross Kross






I'm putting it into the atmosphere my therapist tells me this works






Kross Kross kross


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

The GOAT theme song


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> Part of me agrees, I loved their work in Impact and NXT, but after seeing his match last night I'm going to change that to say dream of _MOTIVATED_ Kross and Scarlett, not enough fucks were given in the match Kross had last night.


Yeah, probably Beth and someone else


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Y'all got me hyped for Kross now, it would make sense for it to happen here.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Kross coming to join Judgment Day right here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First time watching RAW in months and that might be enough right there to flip the channel.

Kross is fucking terrible


----------



## Beetlejuice84 (Oct 5, 2021)

WTF happened to the announcer XD
why do they announce him as WWE Hall of Famer when he is active? Sounds weird that they say it all the time.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Let’s see how Edge bullshits us how he’s not a vampire no more.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Prosper said:


> I'm talking feuds though, not two random triple threats...


Well, contendership matches are mean to determine the person that will feud with Lashley going into the Clash PPV.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

troyag93 said:


> As a Babyface yes I agree. He was a great Heel Champion though.


That title reign was awful and it dragged on longer than it should’ve. Would’ve rather have had Roman as Champion


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

CURSE WORDS YAAAAAAA


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Beetlejuice84 said:


> why do they announce him as WWE Hall of Famer when he is active?


Because he is, that's why.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Beetlejuice84 said:


> WTF happened to the announcer XD
> why do they announce him as WWE Hall of Famer when he is active? Sounds weird that they say it all the time.


Yep they may as well call him old.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

troubleman1218 said:


> That title reign was awful and it dragged on longer than it should’ve. Would’ve rather have had Roman as Champion


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

sorry


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol Edge magically a babyface again, this is like his 3rd turn in a year


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

FriedTofu said:


> WWE need to give Damien Priest more time on the mic. That deep soothing voice needs more air time.


Balor feels like a lackey next to him, hell even Rhea makes him feel like that. Balor feels like the third wheel of the group.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

A**HOLE??????

Watch your fucking mouth Edge.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I get people are saying Kross here, but my question is what would happen if HHH wants a guy to face Walter? What happens if he wants more nxt ple events and save guys like him to return there if he can get them?

Heck wwe has their Hulu deal come up in 2 and a half months and they aren’t tied to Level Up and Main Event being Hulu first exclusive and can change the way they do content


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

why does edge sounds like he's having trouble breathing? this is worrying somehow


----------



## Beetlejuice84 (Oct 5, 2021)

troyag93 said:


> Let’s see how Edge bullshits us how he’s not a vampire no more.


He´s got the Vampire Vaccine.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

EDGE going EDGY!!!!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Get Edge in a proper feud instead of bumbling around with this useless group


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

There you go.

There's your promo.

Are we happy now?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Well, that was fucking pointless.

Would much prefer to see Edge doing more meaningful things at this point in his career.


----------



## Rockymin (9 mo ago)

If anyone wants to watch Edge in a good acting role, I recommend the series Haven. He was really good in it. It was about a decade ago. I think it's still on Netflix.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

That's it? Gay wtf


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Judgment Day really gonna be scared of this grandpa?


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

A clear cryptic message 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

That’s it? A two minute promo? 😢


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

I mean in all fairness edge there kinda killin themselves just give it a couple months and relax a bit


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Short and to the point.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

also, I wanted the remixed brood theme


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Beetlejuice84 said:


> He´s got the Vampire Vaccine.


Won’t work then


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

rich110991 said:


> Only because Vince booked him with Becky (love Becky btw). And then booked him to be shit scared of The Fiend. And then the booking of the HIAC match. What did Seth do wrong?


He shouldn’t have been Champion in the first place. Him beating Lesnar twice was an absolute joke


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Edge channeling Goldberg, blown up just from the entrance 😭


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

It was damn smart of them to not let Balor or anyone in the group try to promo with Edge. Hell without a script Edge would kill them


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> A**HOLE??????
> 
> Watch your fucking mouth Edge.


Quit fuckin cussin Edge!


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

edge with short hair doesnt work


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol I guess Kross missed his flight


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

troubleman1218 said:


> He shouldn’t have been Champion in the first place. Him beating Lesnar twice was an absolute joke


Lol it was one of the best WrestleMania moments of all time and the fans loved it.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Rey Mysterio, which means I won’t be needing pants.


----------



## Beetlejuice84 (Oct 5, 2021)

DammitChrist said:


> There you go.
> 
> There's your promo.
> 
> Are we happy now?


Should have been 1 second longer. XD


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Solf said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> sorry


Couldn’t have been any worse than Seth and The Authority


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Match after match after match. Dull shit


You're gonna enjoy your constant stream of matches with little to no meaningful narrative and you're not only gonna like it, YOU'RE ALSO GONNA BE SPORTS ENTERTAINED, DAMN IT!


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Balor feels like a lackey next to him, hell even Rhea does. Balor feels like the third wheel of the group.


Rhea feel like the star of the faction tbh. Priest look great as the bodyguard type.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> There you go.
> 
> There's your promo.
> 
> Are we happy now?


Lol no, we watched a hour of your useless wrestling bs , but we get a 30 second promo?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Prosper said:


> Lol I guess Kross missed his flight



If anyone needs me I'll be in my room writing depressing shit in my diary


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Guys it's ok, Kross was just really tired from yesterday's match and needed time to recover. He'll be here next week......surely.......right?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> Rey Mysterio, which means I won’t be needing pants.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

somerandomfan said:


> Part of me agrees, I loved their work in Impact and NXT, but after seeing his match last night I'm going to change that to say dream of _MOTIVATED_ Kross and Scarlett, not enough fucks were given in the match Kross had last night.


That match sucked because they’re both two big guys who are suppose to dominate. They don’t look good bumping around because then it undersells their threat level.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

FriedTofu said:


> Rhea feel like the star of the faction tbh. Priest look great as the bodyguard type.


I had a typo on my post, fixed it. I meant to say that even Rhea makes Balor look like a lackey. But yeah Rhea feels like the head of the group.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

troubleman1218 said:


> Couldn’t have been any worse than Seth and The Authority


yep, fucking beanstalk reigns was the champion we needed. God I remember how EVERYBODY cheered when Seth cashed in on Lesnar and managed to get this clown out of the title picture. What a night.


----------



## Beetlejuice84 (Oct 5, 2021)

troyag93 said:


> Lol no, we watched a hour of your useless wrestling bs , but we get a 30 second promo?


It´s ok bro.It´s ok.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Guys it's ok, Kross was just really tired from yesterday's match and needed time to recover. He'll be here next week......surely.......right?



Hey SD needs fresh talent. Gunther vs. Kross would be lit.




I'll be in here chanting Friday you fucks.



It's gonna happen






TICK TOCK


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Sorry no kross @RainmakerV2 . I got something to make you feel better 😃


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Same face he makes when he sees the pictures I send him in the mail weekly


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

You people complain when there's hardly any wrestling on it when they give you what you want you complain that there's too much wrestling, PICK ONE OR THE OTHER YOU INDECISIVE FUCKS!


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Solf said:


> yep, fucking beanstalk reigns was the champion we needed. God I remember how EVERYBODY cheered when Seth cashed in on Lesnar and managed to get this clown out of the title picture. What a night.


I HATE that damn cash in with a passion. Ruined a good match


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Damn, soccer mom Bayley is back.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Dakota 😍🤤


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> You people complain when there's hardly any wrestling on it when they give you what you want you complain that there's too much wrestling, PICK ONE OR THE OTHER YOU INDECISIVE FUCKS!



I've never complained about not enough wrestling. More promos and angles the better.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> You people complain when there's hardly any wrestling on it when they give you what you want you complain that there's too much wrestling, PICK ONE OR THE OTHER YOU INDECISIVE FUCKS!


Have to be a mix of both


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

troubleman1218 said:


> I HATE that damn cash in with a passion. Ruined a good match


I loved it, it saved that match.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Prosper said:


> Lol Edge magically a babyface again, this is like his 3rd turn in a year





> Trying to break Big Show's record for going through a heel-face revolving door


Someone better tell his decrepit ass that if it's not Wight, it's not right.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

troubleman1218 said:


> I HATE that damn cash in with a passion. Ruined a good match


I knew you were special


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Watch out, Bianca. Your opponent just said she's gonna see you out there.

Crazy fucking threat if I've ever heard one.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

JESUS CHRIST TUNE THE FUCKING FLASHES DOWN

I almost had a seizure


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Kai EN Sky…. Get it 😉


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So good to see Io back


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

If they have Bianca Belair beat Io Shirai (who's arguably the best female wrestler on the main roster along with Asuka) here, then that'll be no buys.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Crowd has no idea who Io is lmao.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I've never complained about not enough wrestling. More promos and angles the better.


At least you picked one, now stick with it lol.


troyag93 said:


> Have to be a mix of both


Why, why, WHY!?!?


----------



## Beetlejuice84 (Oct 5, 2021)

They know how to play the game? Damn XD


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man they're really giving these 3 a lot of TV time, we've seen them like 7 times tonight already


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Prosper said:


> Man they're really giving these 3 a lot of TV time, we've seen them like 7 times tonight already


It's the most exciting storyline going atm tbf im glad its getting a lot of time


----------



## Beetlejuice84 (Oct 5, 2021)

Showstopper said:


> Watch out, Bianca. Your opponent just said she's gonna see you out there.
> 
> Crazy fucking threat if I've ever heard one.


cryptic message


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I wouldn't imagine Io loses her first match, i'd say the match gets interrupted by Bayley and Dakota.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Someone better tell his decrepit ass that if it's not Wight, it's not right.


The face you make when you see someone putting ketchup and onion on a damn pizza.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

They definitely added a y to her name so people will pronounce her name correctly and not call her I-O


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

We have Io back, time to bring back POPPY for her entrence as well...


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Beetlejuice84 said:


> cryptic message


*Clear cryptic message


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> I wouldn't imagine Io loses her first match, i'd say the match gets interrupted by Bayley and Dakota.


Yeah, seems the likely scenario here. Otherwise, Iyo should wreck Bianca.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I know SD needs them more but it would make sense that Sasha and Naomi return to team with Bianca to face Bayley's group, i mean Bianca needs 2 more women to even the feud out and they're the only two that makes sense right now since they're back in WWE.


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

Never really get why you would debut someone vs. the champion. In some ways it's a no win situation. Pick literally anyone else.


----------



## Beetlejuice84 (Oct 5, 2021)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> The face you make when you see someone putting ketchup and onion on a damn pizza.


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

Edge tarnished his own legacy. How are you gonna let Finn Balor kick you out of your own faction? That would be like Vincent kicking Hulk out of the NWO. Edge should have grown a pair and told creative that he wasn't doing that.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Io Sky is actually a really good name change


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

First time hearing Io's theme and it's already got me like:










Dunno who they got to replace those CFO dorks, but I'm mildly impressed. That being said, bring back Jim Johnston now that Vince's mummified ass is finally retired.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

FriedTofu said:


> They definitely added a y to her name so people will pronounce her name correctly and not call her I-O


It sounds like what a 3 year old would say if they tried to pronounce Io Shirai.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Is that why people like her? She flys? She does fucking flips?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> At least you picked one, now stick with it lol.
> 
> Why, why, WHY!?!?


Because going from heavy promo to heavy wrestling TV is bad. Nobody wants an all workrate show.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

postmoderno said:


> Never really get why you would debut someone vs. the champion. In some ways it's a no win situation. Pick literally anyone else.


Hunter thought it would be a real good match.



Welcome to the new WWE.


----------



## CenaFan123 (7 mo ago)

Catalanotto said:


> Mods don’t have to make the threads, anyone can, Chelsea just usually gets to it before anyone else, she’s been busy.


 This is good. The community needs to be more active. I haven't been here long but it feels like only 5 people make all the threads. C, Thuganomics guy and the other person.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554276745527836674
Notice the name.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

HOLY CRAP!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554276745527836674
Triple H at head creative is what's best for business!


----------



## Beetlejuice84 (Oct 5, 2021)

No Chance in Hell said:


> Edge tarnished his own legacy. How are you gonna let Finn Balor kick you out of your own faction? That would be like Vincent kicking Hulk out of the NWO. Edge should have grown a pair and told creative that he wasn't doing that.


Yeah Edge´s career is basically over.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Good Bunny said:


> That match sucked because they’re both two big guys who are suppose to dominate. They don’t look good bumping around because then it undersells their threat level.


While you have a great point, he can have a match with someone his size 



(Not that DBS Jr is up there with Moose or anything)

More so the problem was he just didn't look like he cared, in Impact, NXT, AAA and the likes he was selling being aggressive and looking like he's giong to kill someone and just having that kind of style, at Ric Flair's Last Match he looked like he didn't care and was just going through the motions, even as a fan of his I was disappointed in how little fucks he appeared to give last night.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> I know SD needs them more but it would make sense that Sasha and Naomi return to team with Bianca to face Bayley's group, i mean Bianca needs 2 more women to even the feud out and they're the only two that makes sense right now since they're back in WWE.


With Cody and Becky gone for months, I need Sasha right now. Give me what I want.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Because going from heavy promo to heavy wrestling TV is bad. Nobody wants an all workrate show.


_Looks over at AEW_


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/inxt99


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> The face you make when you see someone putting ketchup and onion on a damn pizza.


That's a borderline war crime and anyone who does should unironically be waterboarded.


----------



## Insanityward88 (Oct 31, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> I know SD needs them more but it would make sense that Sasha and Naomi return to team with Bianca to face Bayley's group, i mean Bianca needs 2 more women to even the feud out and they're the only two that makes sense right now since they're back in WWE.


That’s what bliss and Asuka are for since the man is hurt. 
B
Sasha should get her own nxt call ups and Naomi will join the bloodline


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Hunter thought it would be a real good match.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new WWE.


meh, Vince just did it a short while back with Raquel Gonzalez and Rousey on SD too. So seems like more of an institutional tendency.


----------



## Beetlejuice84 (Oct 5, 2021)

Anybody noticed Bailey saying they know how to play the game?


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> _Looks over at AEW_


That show blows


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> _Looks over at AEW_


My point exactly. AEW sucks. We don't need a carbon copy, it's lazy writing.


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

Beetlejuice84 said:


> Yeah Edge´s career is basically over.


Facts. And I'm an Edge fan but man he looks like a bitch now.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

DammitChrist said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554276745527836674
> Triple H on head creative is what's best for business!


He looks like Spike Dudley next to Sheamus or Drew, so same will be said for when he’s next to Roman … no height or muscle mass


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Yeah no, an all workrate show is not it man

HHH did this years ago when he booked Raw by himself and it stunk. Bro I love the in ring action but I’m also business smart. You need to showcase the drama and comedy and engagement through talking.

There’s a reason NJPW can’t take off even with amazing storytelling through matches. 



somerandomfan said:


> While you have a great point, he can have a match with someone his size
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moose is a good bumper though and much better than DBS


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> That's a borderline war crime and anyone who does should unironically be waterboarded.


Yeah but would you do that to someone who's in their 80s?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/inxt99


Based Io. Can't fault her at all for calling out that swine for confusing her for one those accursed bug people.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Good Bunny said:


> I miss the first 5 minutes. Are there no commercials tonight?


you didn't miss anything it's still trash


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/inxt99


That fan should have been shouted out of the arena by the mouths of all.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

troyag93 said:


> That show blows





PhenomenalOne11 said:


> My point exactly. AEW sucks. We don't need a carbon copy, it's lazy writing.


It was a joke, a dig at the amounts of spots, needless spots, don't take it to heart, it's a tv show.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

No Chance in Hell said:


> Edge tarnished his own legacy. How are you gonna let Finn Balor kick you out of your own faction? That would be like Vincent kicking Hulk out of the NWO. Edge should have grown a pair and told creative that he wasn't doing that.


Creative wanted them to be more supernatural and Edge didn’t like that idea so they said they can remove him and I guess he was happy with that since they didn’t want to change their idea at the time.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Yeah but would you do that to someone who's in their 80s?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> My point exactly. AEW sucks. We don't need a carbon copy, it's lazy writing.


Nah, AEW has awesome wrestling shows


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Good Bunny said:


> Moose is a good bumper though and much better than DBS


Yeah that was more just linked as an example, nothing against Davey Boy Smith Jr but he's nowhere near Moose's league.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


>


At least you're honest.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> _Looks over at AEW_


There’s more promos on dynamite than this episode of Raw actually


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> My point exactly. AEW sucks. We don't need a carbon copy, it's lazy writing.


AEW at its absolute worst is still miles better than whatever the fuck this is.

This is the same shitty RAW I watched several months ago, only now we get longer(albeit still massively watered down) matches that are painfully predictable.

This fucking sucks.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> They can just gradually condition those women and the children to appreciate the workrate/wrestling aspect over time in the long term though.
> 
> They don't need to eliminate or severely reduce the wrestling.


Except history clearly indicates otherwise. The two most significant periods in modern pro wrestling coincided with a drastic scaling back of the emphasis on workrate and a massive increase in OTT/larger than life characters and outlandish storylines. And the periods after the "boom" that tend to emphasize workrate moreso or equal to the OTT aspects regress in terms of overall interest. It's just math. There is always a place for great wrestling but it's very hard to condition a wide audience to appreciate it enough that you can feature it WITHOUT also presenting something else to hook people.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Can't wait for Alba Fyre to join the group and team with Iyo becoming the team _Sky Fyre_


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, AEW has awesome wrestling shows


Been a work rate show for 3 years and gained no new fans. Real great show


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, AEW has awesome wrestling shows


AEW has been at its worst for the past few months, it's absolutely not good.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> My point exactly. AEW sucks. We don't need a carbon copy, it's lazy writing.


This RAW isn’t bad, but nothing so far has been as good as the Ricky Starks/Hook stuff on Dynamite - and that’s the midcard btw. Truth.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RAW will never be complete without a 6 man(or woman) tag match to close the show.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn, Iyo.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Mentioning AEW was a mistake.
I am sorry.


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

Catalanotto said:


> Creative wanted them to be more supernatural and Edge didn’t like that idea so they said they can remove him and I guess he was happy with that since they didn’t want to change their idea at the time.


Not sure if I buy that. I think it had more to do with Randy getting hurt and them needing more babyfaces and he didn't have the balls to tell them no. This is an all time baffling creative decision. Edge has been around too long to know how weak this makes him look.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Yeah but would you do that to someone who's in their 80s?


It's even more egregious, if they're in their 80s they've had even more time to learn ketchup doesn't belong on pizza.

That said though I will not tolerate this slander against onions as a topping.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ref not counting


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

This is some good shit from Hunter this will flow on to next week and now we have our main event for the following RAW


----------



## Beetlejuice84 (Oct 5, 2021)

PavelGaborik said:


> AEW at its absolute worst is still miles better than whatever the fuck this is.
> 
> This is the same shitty RAW I watched several months ago, only now we get longer(albeit still massively watered down) matches that are painfully predictable.
> 
> This fucking sucks.


glad you enjoy 😉


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dakota with that scene hair and those leather pants got me feeling unwise. Pray for me fellas.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

No Chance in Hell said:


> Not sure if I buy that. I think it had more to do with Randy getting hurt and them needing more babyfaces and he didn't have the balls to tell them no. This is an all time baffling creative decision. Edge has been around too long to know how weak this makes him look.


I hate Edge so I like to believe he has no balls


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Dolorian said:


> Ref not counting


This ref sucks! This ref sucks! This ref sucks!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Except history clearly indicates otherwise. The two most significant periods in modern pro wrestling coincided with a drastic scaling back of the emphasis on workrate and a massive increase in OTT/larger than life characters and outlandish storylines. And the periods after the "boom" that tend to emphasize workrate moreso or equal to the OTT aspects regress in terms of overall interest.


Exactly, I'm all for new people getting an opportunity and TV time, but you have to give them a chance to develop a character instead of letting their wrestling do the talking. I'm all for a guy like Ciampa getting a push, provided they actually build him up and don't hot shot him with high profile workrate matches.


----------



## Rockymin (9 mo ago)

Damn split screen commercials!!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Good Bunny said:


> Yeah no, an all workrate show is not it man
> 
> HHH did this years ago when he booked Raw by himself and it stunk. Bro I love the in ring action but I’m also business smart. You need to showcase the drama and comedy and engagement through talking.
> 
> ...


NJPW is the #1 wrestling promotion at their home turf, and it's been that way for quite a long while now too; so no, clearly the in-ring action/workrate did help them take off big time.

A(n all) workrate show is a great concept


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

A Latina, two Japanese women, a Samoan, a black woman, and a white girl from Kentucky walk into a bar....


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This thread is going ballistic.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Is it me or has this crowd being super quiet, and largely unresponsive from the very start of the show?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> At least you're honest.


----------



## Beetlejuice84 (Oct 5, 2021)

somerandomfan said:


> It's even more egregious, if they're in their 80s they've had even more time to learn ketchup doesn't belong on pizza.
> 
> That said though I will not tolerate this slander against onions as a topping.


It's bad, but Pineapple on Pizza should be punished with life in jail.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Rockymin said:


> Damn split screen commercials!!


Wasn't just asking about getting these in the live thread a week or two back?


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> This thread is going ballistic.


Show is boring, talking shit is more fun


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> NJPW is the #1 wrestling promotion at their home turf, and it's been that way for quite a long while now too; so no, clearly the in-ring action/workrate did help them take off big time.
> 
> A(n all) workrate show is a great concept


Nobody in Japan give a shit about NJPW. You ask anyone in Japan what NJPW is and if they know it they just call it that "circus garbage"

Wrestling is dead in Japan.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

ThirdMan said:


> A Latina, two Japanese women, a Samoan, a black woman, and *a white girl from Kentucky* walk into a bar....


Alexis is from Columbliss, Ohio?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Rockymin said:


> Damn split screen commercials!!


It's picture and picture, you better get the name right or people are going to be pissed, and I'M PEOPLE!
People are pissed, I'm people, quoted from Grim.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Except history clearly indicates otherwise. The two most significant periods in modern pro wrestling coincided with a drastic scaling back of the emphasis on workrate and a massive increase in OTT/larger than life characters and outlandish storylines. And the periods after the "boom" that tend to emphasize workrate moreso or equal to the OTT aspects regress in terms of overall interest.


NXT 2.0 drawing worse ratings than Indy NXT automatically proves that emphasis on '_OTT/larger than life characters and outlandish storylines' _at the expense of good wrestling isn't working out well at all


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Beetlejuice84 said:


> It's bad, but Pineapple on Pizza should be punished with life in jail.


TFW Hawaiian Pizza is actually good.


----------



## Rockymin (9 mo ago)

somerandomfan said:


> Wasn't just asking about getting these in the live thread a week or two back?


They had like 50 commercials and the match was going on in the smaller screen with no audio. Frickin annoying


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

ThirdMan said:


> A Latina, two Japanese women, a Samoan, a black woman, and a white girl from Kentucky walk into a bar....


Alexa is from Ohio or am I missing something


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Triple H getting rid of the awful 24/7 title garbage and Ezekiel has been refreshing.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Londonlaw said:


> Is it me or has this crowd being super quiet, and largely unresponsive from the very start of the show?


They're clearly imitating puroresu crowds to fully complete Haitch's desire for a product that's 90% matches and 10% storylines.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

"Karrion Kross is coming back"


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Dakota with that scene hair and those leather pants got me feeling unwise. Pray for me fellas.














Spoiler


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

2/3 down. This is starting to drag badly. Silly of me to expect more of the show this week, i guess. A Summerslam that looked really meh on paper overdelivered and suckered me in it seems.

Maybe it's just a matter of HHH getting his legs beneath him, but it also might be just institutional inertia that will keep certain characteristics of the show going regardless of who is head of creative.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

why is this shit still going on. i ordered a pizza and ate just during this match.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

troyag93 said:


> Been a work rate show for 3 years and gained no new fans. Real great show


Except that they're doing a good job gaining more international fans


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Genuine question.

What from this show (so far) has made you excited for next week’s RAW?

The only thing I can think of is Edge vowing to end the already dead Judgment Day.

Edit:

Next week’s Dynamite..

HOOK as new FTW champion.
Aftermath of Hobbs turning on Ricky.
Jungle Boy / Christian continuation.
Return of Undisputed Elite.

What am I forgetting? There’s probably more.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> NXT 2.0 drawing worse ratings than Indy NXT automatically proves that emphasis on '_OTT/larger than life characters and outlandish storylines' _at the expense of good wrestling isn't working out well at all



Yet it doubles Rampage in viewers and beats them in the demo lmao


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Beetlejuice84 said:


> It's bad, but Pineapple on Pizza should be punished with life in jail.


Hey, it's the only way I can eat pineapple! I'd like it if it wasn't the fact that the pineapple is eating me too, agressivly eating away at the inside of my mouth, leaving my mouth in pain for days, it's not fun, can I be that one exemption?


----------



## Beetlejuice84 (Oct 5, 2021)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


>


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Asuka was asking Iyo what she wanted to get for dinner after the show.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

PavelGaborik said:


> AEW at its absolute worst is still miles better than whatever the fuck this is.
> 
> This is the same shitty RAW I watched several months ago, only now we get longer(albeit still massively watered down) matches that are painfully predictable.
> 
> This fucking sucks.












:^)


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> Except that they're doing a good job gaining more international fans


They had the same rating for 3 years. Come talk to me when they get to 1 million on a weekly basis.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Triple H getting rid of the awful 24/7 title garbage and Ezekiel has been refreshing.


What happened to Ezekiel?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This is so fucking bad lol


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

rich110991 said:


> Genuine question.
> 
> What from this show (so far) has made you excited for next week’s RAW?
> 
> The only thing I can think of is Edge vowing to end the already dead Judgment Day.


Not a thing yet. Especially not your sole example. I could not care less about old man Edge inevitably heaping more dirt on judgment day.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> why is this shit still going on. i ordered a pizza and ate just during this match.


As long as you didn't put ketchup on it like some war criminal.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I like 70-75% wrestling, and 20-25% promo/angles, the thing with AEW is that they only have to book for 2 hours and the split is pretty close to that.

Triple H right now is booking like 90% wrestling and like 5-10% promo/angles on a 3-hour show.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

rich110991 said:


> Genuine question.
> 
> What from this show (so far) has made you excited for next week’s RAW?
> 
> The only thing I can think of is Edge vowing to end the already dead Judgment Day.


If this faction doesn't make you want to tune in next week I dont know what to tell you dude.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Beetlejuice84 said:


>


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> They're clearly imitating puroresu crowds to fully complete Haitch's desire for a product that's 90% matches and 10% storylines.


Triple Haitch, lol


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

WWE knows how to book a faction. Take note AEW this is how its done with Bayleys faction


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The crowd came alive for the women. Good DQ to prevent either of them from taking a loss.*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mutant God said:


> What happened to Ezekiel?


I've just noticed he's not been on the show, wasn't seen at Summerslam, maybe he's still gonna be around but i hope he's not, character is awful.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Mutant God said:


> What happened to Ezekiel?



Ezekiel Omos and Veer apparently don't exist under Hunter.



Interestingly Owens has been absent too and he's a Hunter favorite.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

troyag93 said:


> That show blows


tHe HhH eFfEcT 🤡🤡🤡


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

AN ACTUAL PROMO


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

somerandomfan said:


> As long as you didn't put ketchup on it like some war criminal.


Fuckin good!
ketchup on pizza, 🤮


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This is one thing I can't hate on AEW for 😂

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554283706503888897*


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

somerandomfan said:


> As long as you didn't put ketchup on it like some war criminal.


The fuck do you think I am?


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The crowd came alive for the women. Good DQ to prevent either of them from taking a loss.*


That was the blindingly obvious outcome that anyone could have predicted. It's also used by this company far too often and broadcasts to me that there is no point in watching any given match when I know there's a good chance there won't be a finish and therefore, nothing at stake.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> The fuck do you think I am?


Human?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

BBQ Sauce >>>>>>


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Ezekiel Omos and Veer apparently don't exist under Hunter.
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly Owens has been absent too and he's a Hunter favorite.


Or maybe he plans to use them all at once as the new Hurt Business with Omos and Veer as the new monster tag team to put over a new face tag team and heel Ezekiel can turn KO face lol


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

yay, delimex


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

No 24/7 no Ezekiel 


Ya know Hunter it's okay to have a little lighthearted comedy on your wrestling show too.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Rey do everybody and fucking castrate your son.

Thank you


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Not a huge fan of the show so far. But if AJ VS Ciampa is given what it can be? Shit the bed...


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

BOOKER!!!!!!!!!!

LET'S FUCKING GO


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

postmoderno said:


> That was the blindingly obvious outcome that anyone could have predicted. It's also used by this company far too often and broadcasts to me that there is no point in watching any given match when I know there's a good chance there won't be a finish and therefore, nothing at stake.


Yeah, Bianca could definitely have taken an L there as these women need to be built up. They should be going over at Clash or the faction is dead.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Araragi said:


> Spoiler


She seems to be at step 3 on the bimbofication chart:










Can't wait for her to complete her transformation and be a herald of the return of Bra and Panties Matches.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Ezekiel Omos and Veer apparently don't exist under Hunter.


How will the show ever recover


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yet it doubles Rampage in viewers and beats them in the demo lmao


Imagine using taped Rampage episodes that are aired at a *death slot* (where they dealt with 2 months of nonstop time shifts/interruptions to their TV schedule) to compare with NXT 2.0 where it regularly airs on prime time with almost *no *interruptions, and thinking you actually made a valid argument there 

At least Rampage reached over 1+ million viewers at one point. NXT 2.0 can't relate at all


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Are we going to have a Shucky ducky quak quak moment on raw?


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> She seems to be at step 3 on the bimbofication chart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She probably has already had private bra and panties matches with Shayna lol


----------



## Beetlejuice84 (Oct 5, 2021)

King Boookaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Rhhodes said:


> Yeah, Bianca could definitely have taken an L there as these women need to be built up. They should be going over at Clash or the faction is dead.


They should give Iyo and Dakota wins over women lower on the card in the next few weeks.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Time for Miz to cost Ciampa the match.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> Imagine using taped Rampage episodes that are aired at a *death slot* (where they dealt with 2 months of nonstop time shifts/interruptions to their TV schedule) to compare with NXT 2.0 where it regularly airs on prime time with almost *no *interruptions, and thinking you actually made a valid argument there


You're saying all of this as if NXT hadn't done a good job of building up stars for the future. Bron Breakker, Solo Sikoa, Carmelo Hayes, Tony D'Angelo, Toxic Attraction, Cora Jade, Roxanne Perez, Nikkita Lyons.

Just to name a few.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

AJ wrestling twice, my vulva can’t handle it 🥰


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> You're saying all of this as if NXT hadn't done a good job of building up stars for the future. Bron Breakker, Solo Sikoa, Carmelo Hayes, Tony D'Angelo, Toxic Attraction, Cora Jade, Roxanne Perez, Nikkita Lyons.
> 
> Just to name a few.


You just change the subject whenever you’re beat.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now the crowd finally wakes up. Dipshits.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

rich110991 said:


> You just change the subject whenever you’re beat.


I wasn't arguing with him to begin with, so this doesn't apply.

I am right though.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Is it Ciampa's choice to wear all this fruity neon green? Doesn't work in the slightest


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

rich110991 said:


> Time for Miz to cost Ciampa the match.


Why? It was AJ who cost Miz the match at Summerslam


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Wasn’t the KO show advertised during summer slam?


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> AJ wrestling twice, my vulva can’t handle it 🥰


When you were lusting over Rey earlier, I kept trying to track down a clip from director Pedro Almodovar's Talk To Her, where a tiny man climbs inside a woman's vagina and goes to work.


----------



## Insanityward88 (Oct 31, 2020)

ThirdMan said:


> They should give Iyo and Dakota wins over women lower on the card in the next few weeks.


Yeah A.S.H mela Doudrop zelinia should put them over until clash


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I wasn't arguing with him to begin with, so this doesn't apply.
> 
> I am right though.


You still ignored his point. Can’t answer you about NXT’s stars because I don’t watch it - you might be right 🤷‍♂️


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

Where's the major returns and HHH wanting to leave his mark that the dirt sheets were yapping about? Just more made up bullshit from Dave and Bryan. Hunter is a coward as a booker and it's easy to see why Vince only trusted him with NXT.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Is it Ciampa's choice to wear all this fruity neon green? Doesn't work in the slightest


Why is it when someone wears bright outlandish colours, they get labelled fruity?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Catalanotto said:


> AJ wrestling twice, my vulva can’t handle it 🥰


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Mutant God said:


> Why? It was AJ who cost Miz the match at Summerslam


Miz said backstage that Ciampa didn’t help him beat Logan, but that he would still help Ciampa beat AJ… I don’t believe him.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> No 24/7 no Ezekiel
> 
> 
> Ya know Hunter it's okay to have a little lighthearted comedy on your wrestling show too.














> :^)


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What's the main event?


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Insanityward88 said:


> Yeah A.S.H mela Doudrop zelinia should put them over until clash


Shame only Dana Brooke is a clear babyface (Tamina's almost neutral, but they would be hard-pressed to get a decent match out of her).


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

rich110991 said:


> You still ignored his point. Can’t answer you about NXT’s stars because I don’t watch it - you might be right 🤷‍♂️


I don't think his point really matters when I've argued from the start that TV ratings for a developmental show don't matter when the goal is just giving them experience in front of a camera and getting them ready for the main roster.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ace said:


> What's the main event?


The main event is Usos vs Rey Mysterio/Dominik Mysterio for the Raw Tag titles and for the Smackdown Tag titles.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> She seems to be at step 3 on the bimbofication chart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait so the Bimbofication chart isn't the evolution of a mexican snack company's logo?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Catalanotto said:


> AJ wrestling twice, my vulva can’t handle it 🥰












BAH GAWD, THAT MAN IS HAPPILY MARRIED AND HAS A FAMILY, YA DAMN DIRTY JEZEBEL!


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

rich110991 said:


> Miz said backstage that Ciampa didn’t help him beat Logan, but that he would still help Ciampa beat AJ… I don’t believe him.


Oh I actually didn't hear much of the promo, so wow



thatonewwefanguy said:


> Why is it when someone wears bright outlandish colours, they get labelled fruity?


Because a bowl of fruit has many different colors


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I don't think his point really matters when I've argued from the start that TV ratings for a developmental show don't matter when the goal is just giving them experience in front of a camera and getting them ready for the main roster.


NXT’s ratings died when it was considered a 3rd brand, not developmental


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Ace said:


> What's the main event?


Uso's - Mysterio's My guess is there is a reason that it is last. Something will probably happen.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

somerandomfan said:


> Wait so the Bimbofication chart isn't the evolution of a mexican snack company's logo?
> View attachment 129298


You learn something new everyday I guess lol.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Mutant God said:


> Oh I actually didn't hear much of the promo, so wow


I might just be wishful thinking because I want AJ to win 😂


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

If you want to make your show work-rate based, you cannot have such watered down shit every match.

These guys are both capable of much, much more.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Mutant God said:


> She probably has already had private bra and panties matches with Shayna lol


I'm very mixed on that, since Shayna is gross to the point of being La Creatura.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Is Booker T on RAW now or is he here for Houston?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Mutant God said:


> Because a bowl of fruit has many different colors


Bullshit, tell me the real reason.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Again, Tommaso Ciampa's vicious knee strikes are FUCKING AWESOME!!!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

rich110991 said:


> NXT’s ratings died when it was considered a 3rd brand, not developmental


Yes, I agree, they were already dead. Hence why I don't think they really matter when they're not competing with anyone or presented as a third brand. They're just a development show.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

somerandomfan said:


> Wait so the Bimbofication chart isn't the evolution of a mexican snack company's logo?
> View attachment 129298


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Uso's - Mysterio's My guess is there is a reason that it is last. Something will probably happen.


😕 is tonight the night?


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

PavelGaborik said:


> If you want to make your show work-rate bate, you cannot have such watered down shit every match.
> 
> These guys are both capable of much, much more.


This has been great match. My problem is that the camera is zoomed in too close

The camera should only zoom in to capture facial reactions , not when big moves need to be seen clearly


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Chiampa wins


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Good Bunny said:


> 😕 is tonight the night?


I did it for Eddie!


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Hey, they gave Ciampa the pinfall win. Figured they were just gonna go for the count-out.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

YES!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Ok, this partnership between Miz and Ciampa will go on until either Miz costs him the United States Title or turns on him after he wins it.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Triple H definitely booked this.[emoji119][emoji119]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

TOMMASO CIAMPA WINS!!!!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Good Bunny said:


> This has been great match. My problem is that the camera is zoomed in too close
> 
> The camera should only zoom in to capture facial reactions , not when big moves need to be seen clearly


It was far, far too slow, and made predictable by the camera angles and commentary.

Those two could have put on a clinic, instead we got a merely above average match on Monday Night Raw.

Meh match on a trash show.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

As expected, Ciampa facing Lashley.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Ffs


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Booker T—“if you ain’t cheating, you ain’t trying!”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Great heel work by Miz. Great match.


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

Now we've seen HHH's booking presence. Pushing 37 year old never was been midgets over established stars because they kiss his ass.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yet it doubles Rampage in viewers and beats them in the demo lmao


 He doesn't like facts.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great promo there..........woof.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Bullshit, tell me the real reason.


But I think thats where the word fruity comes from?



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I'm very mixed on that, since Shayna is gross to the point of being La Creatura.


Well does it help that Shayna wins every time by getting all of Kai's clothes off



CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I did it for Eddie!


He did it for Rhea, he wants the Snu-Snu


----------



## Beetlejuice84 (Oct 5, 2021)

PavelGaborik said:


> It was far, far too slow, and made predictable by the camera angles and commentary.
> 
> Those two could have put on a clinic, instead we got a merely above average match on Monday Night Raw.
> 
> Meh match on a trash show.


Why don't you purify yourself in the waters of Lake Minnetonka?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So why doesn't Miz want to go after the US Championship title?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Oh my God.....they're actually going to have Ciampa go over Lashley aren't they???

Christ almighty.....


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

WOW Ciampa!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> He doesn't like facts.


You don't like context of misleading stats.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Wooooo Rey next, even though there’s a 100% chance the Mysterios aren’t getting any belts.

So I guess Sasha and Naomi will be on SD? Can’t see them appearing at any point here.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Pretty meh Raw for a statement show for HHH.

It's going to be a while for HHH to implement his vision, still think AEW is better for someone like me and I'm not some AEW fanboy.

I'm giving WWE a chance with HHH and while he's not senile like Vince, his faves are not my cup of tea and if they're going to be the guys he pushes, I'm not that optimistic the show is going to be that much better like most hoped. Need to remember HHH lost to AEW convincingly with those same guys with his vision.

While Vince is pretty archaic in his views of what wrestling should be, HHH goes the other way too much. There needs to be a balance for there to be a good product. As someone said, there was some comedy/promos to push the show forward missing from this show. Too much happening in ring and that's just dull.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> So why doesn't Miz want to go after the US Championship title?


He believes he's going to fight Roman at some point for the title(s) lol


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Ace said:


> Pretty meh Raw for a statement show for HHH.
> 
> It's going to be a while for HHH to implement his vision, still think *AEW is better* for someone like me and I'm not a fanboy.


Correct


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Beetlejuice84 said:


> Why don't you purify yourself in the waters of Lake Minnetonka?


I don't get it, but whatever it is, it certainly sounds more appealing than watching Dom in the main event.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Mutant God said:


> But I think thats where the word fruity comes from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

rich110991 said:


> Correct


Insecure much?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> So why doesn't Miz want to go after the US Championship title?


He lost his qualifier to Styles earlier in the night. Or maybe he still have PTSD from facing Lashley.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

No way Rey and his absolute geek of a son are beating the all-but-invincible Goon-sos for the titles. Although Dakota looked tasty AF, I can't stomach any more of this AEW knockoff shit.

Good night and Godspeed, folks. Hopefully this pic of my potentially new muse and flame helps ease the pain from Haitch's constant barrage of workrate silliness.


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

Ciampa is a bum. Looks like a basement dwelling Gamestop clerk cosplaying as Kratos. Not the actual Kratos.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Next time I see Rey at an event, I’m gonna yell out my own personal lyrics for him, BOOYAKA BOOYAKA SIXTY NINE


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> So I guess Sasha and Naomi will be on SD? Can’t see them appearing at any point here.


They're gonna be added to the match, making it a triple-threat, and become The Undisputed Intergender Tag Team Champions. #3BeltsBanks


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hoping Rhea comes out and unleashes more destruction on the Mysterios.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

FriedTofu said:


> He lost his qualifier to Styles earlier in the night. Or maybe he still have PTSD from facing Lashley.


I missed a lot of the show tonight, so I didn't know this.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Joseph92 said:


> So why doesn't Miz want to go after the US Championship title?


Bobby would kill him again


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock the Jobber.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Catalanotto said:


> So I guess Sasha and Naomi will be on SD? Can’t see them appearing at any point here.


Seems like they will be on SD, their women's division is in dire need for more women specially now with Ronda out.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kudos to both AJ Styles and Tommaso Ciampa for delivering 2 very good matches in 1 night respectively 👏


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I hope the Usos destroy these two!


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Mutant God said:


> She probably has already had private bra and panties matches with Shayna lol


Dakota plays for that team?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Showstopper said:


> Brock the Jobber.


I'm going to pretend I didn't read that.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

One thing I have noticed with this weeks raw show is that there hasn’t been 1 women poop commercial lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty lame main-event, tbh. If this was a 'statement show', you have to do better than this as your main event.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Dolorian said:


> Hoping Rhea comes out and unleashes more destruction on the Mysterios.


She's gonna come out and give Dom a goth makeover and a zipper mask. He'll henceforth be her Sub.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Theory, Roman or Brock has to appear after they brought up the SummerSlam main event again, right?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> I'm going to pretend I didn't read that.


He loses quite frequently these days. Don't read it all you want.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Dom about to force that mask off


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

No Chance in Hell said:


> Now we've seen HHH's booking presence. Pushing 37 year old never was been midgets over established stars because they kiss his ass.


Yep, my hype for the WWE is dead, it's just gonna become another atrocious workrate indy fed. Rip WWE


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Pretty lame main-event, tbh. If this was a 'statement show', you have to do better than this as your main event.


 Man I was thinking this might be like a WM after Raw level show (before that went to shit as well).

First time I've tuned in about a year and am left really disappointed. Think I'll just stick to Dynamite for my wrestling fix, that still seems to suit me more than WWE.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Jesus Christ the amount of bitching online about the crowd being quiet is insane.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That was quite smooth by Rey


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Showstopper said:


> Pretty lame main-event, tbh. If this was a 'statement show', you have to do better than this as your main event.


I swear, your rotating sigs are just always landing on the perfect gif to end whatever you’re posting  Amazing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hopefully they don't go back to Houston ever again. Jesus Christ. Are these fuckers all in comas or something?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554291590486794240

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Dom about to force that mask off


Plz god


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Jesus Christ the amount of bitching online about the crowd being quiet is insane.


WWE has overused the fake crowd noise so much over the years people think it's dead now that there's normal crowd audio.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Jesus Christ the amount of bitching online about the crowd being quiet is insane.


Crowd seems alright to me. Why are people saying crowd is quiet?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Now Dominic is dressed like Mork.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554291590486794240
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Showstopper said:


> Hopefully they don't go back to Houston ever again. Are these fuckers all in comas or something?


No it's called the show blows and the fans know they wasted their money to watch a bunch of workrate losers


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

FriedTofu said:


> Crowd seems alright to me. Why are people saying crowd is quiet?


Same, crowd has been fine for the night from what I've heard, not sure why it is being said that they are mute or something.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

You know what the saddest thing about Raw is?

@The Legit Lioness sat here, suffering through this, with a massive boner for Sasha and the reports lied to the man.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How is it that the Mysterio's get a title shot anyway?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554291590486794240
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yes! Let's add more bland, boring workrate geeks to the company!


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> You know what the saddest thing about Raw is?
> 
> @The Legit Lioness sat here, suffering through this, with a massive boner for Sasha and the reports lied to the man.


I told you the internet sucked!
I told you all!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

somerandomfan said:


> WWE has overused the fake crowd noise so much over the years people think it's dead now that there's normal crowd audio.


 Lmao is that what it is?

I know Vince went hard with the piped in crowds after COVID, but damn if that's the alternative. Fuck.

Again, hate to sound like an AEW fan boy. But night and day between the crowds for these two companies. Really elevates the product and matches you're watching, really keeps my interest in matches when there's a loud crowd popping and creating a good atmosphere whereas with WWE it's hard to not have a WWE match on in another tab or as background noise with the crowd dead/apathetic to guys in the ring and popping for moves here and there. It sucks and hurts the quality of matches.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> How is it that the Mysterio's get a title shot anyway?


Lack of face teams I guess


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Yep, my hype for the WWE is dead, it's just gonna become another atrocious workrate indy fed. Rip WWE


Facts bro. Real wrestling ended last night when the Nature Boy retired. WWE is nothing more than an AEW clone now. It's sad.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Hopefully they don't go back to Houston ever again. Jesus Christ. Are these fuckers all in comas or something?


Why would the crowd react to people that for the most part have been booked like non threats?

That's what happens when you go from a minimal amount of wrestling to nothing but wrestling. You can't expect the crowd to just react to people they don't care about.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

No Chance in Hell said:


> Facts bro. Real wrestling ended last night when the Nature Boy retired. WWE is nothing more than an AEW clone now. It's sad.


Yep, HHH and Steph will run the company into the ground, hopefully Shane can somehow get control...


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> Pretty lame main-event, tbh. If this was a 'statement show', you have to do better than this as your main event.


This would have been fine as a mid card match but Main Event worthy no.

Styles vs Ciampa probably should have main evented


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Catalanotto said:


> You know what the saddest thing about Raw is?
> 
> @The Legit Lioness sat here, suffering through this, with a massive boner for Sasha and the reports lied to the man.


say it ain’t so!

not the Fed capping?!!


----------



## Beetlejuice84 (Oct 5, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Jesus Christ the amount of bitching online about the crowd being quiet is insane.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Why would the crowd react to people that for the most part have been booked like non threats?
> 
> That's what happens when you go from a minimal amount of wrestling to nothing but wrestling. You can't expect the crowd to just react to people they don't care about.


I just don't understand the mindset of paying money to go to a show where you know what the state of the product is, driving there with gas prices the worst they've ever been in the history of the country, and going there to sit on your hands.

But maybe that's just me.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> say it ain’t so!
> 
> not the Fed capping?!!


They owe this man an official WWE apology.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

IF YOU VAPE YOU ARE LITERALLY THE DEVIL


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

If nothing happens, like a Dom turn or a run in, then it probably shouldn't have been main. Still time yet.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Why is "Good" not listed above "Average" on the RAW poll at the top of the page?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Omos vs Ezekiel was on Main Event tonight......sigh.

Pour one out for the Zeke Freaks


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Oh yes! Let's add more bland, boring workrate geeks to the company!


To be fair, The Way was pretty clever and hilarious. I think that was mostly Gargano’s ideas.


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

Good to know Hunter sees Rey Mysterio in 2022 + his son and the DUI brothers as main event caliber acts. No need to watch another Raw again.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Rey Mysterio's speed at his age is freaking INSANE!!


----------



## GloktheDestroyer (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't think I would have ever guessed that there would be a tornado ddt in three separate matches tonight


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

DammitChrist said:


> Rey Mysterio's speed at his age is freaking INSANE!!


Slow motion is insane for sure.


----------



## Beetlejuice84 (Oct 5, 2021)

Araragi said:


> IF YOU VAPE YOU ARE LITERALLY THE DEVIL


I believe HookedOnThuganomics is the snake in the grass 🤔


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Araragi said:


> IF YOU VAPE YOU ARE LITERALLY THE DEVIL


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dominic's gear is tripping me out.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Thanks for waking me up[emoji1362]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> I just don't understand the mindset of paying money to go to a show where you know what the state of the product is, driving there with gas prices the worst they've ever been in the history of the country, and going there to sit on your hands.
> 
> But maybe that's just me.


At the same time.....can you blame them? The guys who've gotten TV time tonight, a lot of them haven't been treated as threats. A couple of "good matches" isn't going to get the fans invested in you.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Beetlejuice84 said:


> I believe HookedOnThuganomics is the snake in the grass 🤔


I know I'm not the snake.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Dominic dressed like Max Moon.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

FrankenTodd said:


> Thanks for waking me up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am the Lord of Darkness, the weaver of nightmares and yes, hell has relocated to Earth.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Does Rey turn? Lol


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

That’s a wrap 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

What I would give to be in Dominik's position right now 😩😩😩😩😩


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Could've done without two no-contest finishes (even if they made sense in story) tonight, but there was a lot of good in-ring on the show, so pretty good overall.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rhea!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Edge going to need an oxygen mask after that run.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

FrankenTodd said:


> That’s a wrap
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a joint?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Dom owned by Ripley every time


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Is that a joint?


Lord Clint only smokes the best cigars.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe Beth Phoenix could come back to fight Rhea? The good guys in this feud need a woman to fight Rhea.


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

The only thing Hunter accomplished tonight was giving Tony Khan hope that he can catch up. Worst Raw of all time. You thought Doudrop main eventing was bad? Trips topped that with Dominick.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

That's it?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> Lord Clint only smokes the best cigars.


Oh, less cool.
(sorry lol)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rhea destroying Dom, love it.


----------



## Beetlejuice84 (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Dom taken out....Edge and Rey need a new partner........

Guys......

KROSS IS COMING!!! IT'S HAPPENING!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> Lord Clint only smokes the best cigars.


5 minutes, you'll be smoking in hell


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Is that a joint?


You’ve gotta watch some spaghetti westerns.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

That was a statement show? Lol.


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

Underwhelming show to say the least.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Was the statement that Raw is still doo doo?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> 5 minutes, you'll be smoking in hell


Mr Lee Van Cleef[emoji95][emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Catalanotto said:


> Dominic dressed like Max Moon.


Even though I was born in August 1997, I'm happy that I still got your amusing wrestling reference 😂


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ugh what a waste of time.

Genuinely feel I wasted 3 hrs of my life. Never again.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

FrankenTodd said:


> You’ve gotta watch some spaghetti westerns.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For A Few Dollars more is my fave


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

The Boy Wonder said:


> That was a statement show? Lol.


A statement that HHH has no clue how to book a show.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

FrankenTodd said:


> Mr Lee Van Cleef[emoji95][emoji106]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Col Douglas Mortimer


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Expected that to end with Rey and Edge arguing. Not Rey looking sad.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Catalanotto said:


> Was the statement that Raw is still doo doo?


 WWE is shit - then, now, forever, together.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Dominic can’t even sell. He looked like the only thing wrong was he ate some bad chicken.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> For A Few Dollars more is my fave


The Good, The Bad, and the Ugly will always be my GOAT western.

Death Rides A Horse is another classic.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> You don't like context of misleading stats.


I wasn't the one bringing up stats for TV shows nobody watches. 

I'm fairly sure I've not mentioned a specific TV show or it's viewership at all.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

I thought AEW came on Wednesdays.  So if WWE turns into a majority workrate fed as well does that mean AEW won? I kid, I kid.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Eh, I thought the show was still fun tonight.

I already prefer Raw under Triple H's influence easily over Vince's control.

Please keep it up with the good wrestling matches, HHH 



MonkasaurusRex said:


> I wasn't the one bringing up stats for TV shows nobody watches.
> 
> I'm fairly sure I've not mentioned a specific TV show or it's viewership at all.


Huh?

I didn't even initially bring it up either. You just happened to see my response first.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hopefully they will do a better job with Smackdown on Friday.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I think this could be a means to write off Dom in order to have Beth Phoenix come back so that they can have someone to tackle Rhea in their group. That way they can do proper tag match or even 1 on 1 between Rhea and Beth which would be great to see since Beth has praised Rhea before.


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

ShadowCounter said:


> I thought AEW came on Wednesdays.  So if WWE turns into a majority workrate fed as well does that mean AEW won? I kid, I kid.


It means real wrestling fans lost. The marks have won.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Too many long matches and a terrible final segment.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

DammitChrist said:


> Eh, I thought the show was still fun tonight.
> 
> I already prefer Raw under Triple H's influence easily over Vince's control.
> 
> Please keep it up with the good wrestling matches, HHH


 For a statement show - it was really below average. If a lapsed viewer like myself is watching after years, they aren't coming back next week.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> The Good, The Bad, and the Ugly will always be my GOAT western.
> 
> Death Rides A Horse is another classic.


One thing we can agree on, on both movies, the final duel's at the end are pure art, with the score and cinematography. This isn't just one of my fave western moments, but movie endings.






Another good moment


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Ain’t shit happen


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> Was the statement that Raw is still doo doo?


I mean, if you don't like the roster, then I suppose it is. For those of us who actually enjoy many of these wrestlers, it was fairly enjoyable tonight.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Hopefully they will do a better job with Smackdown on Friday.


Eh, Raw has pretty much been a better show than Smackdown since last October.

I highly doubt it'll top tonight's show in quality 

*However,* maybe Smackdown improves a bit under Triple H's influence now compared to their several months' worth of mediocre episodes.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

ThirdMan said:


> I mean, if you don't like the roster, then I suppose it is. For those of us who actually enjoy many of these wrestlers, it was fairly enjoyable tonight.


I do actually enjoy the roster and many of the wrestlers on tonight’s show, doesn’t mean I have to like everything I saw.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> I do actually enjoy the roster and many of the wrestlers on tonight’s show, doesn’t mean I have to like everything I saw.


There's a notable difference between "not liking everything on a show" and thinking it's "doo-doo".


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I enjoyed the show, enjoyed the matches, want to see where things go with Bayley's stable, looking forwards to Ciampa/Lashley. Main event was average, feels like they should have set up more but dropped the ball and just ended the show, felt like it was setting up a debut/return/call-up but the show just ended, but other than that I liked the show.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Tonight was easily the best use of Tommaso Ciampa on the main roster so far, which isn't really a surprise due to the circumstances behind that


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> You know what the saddest thing about Raw is?
> 
> @The Legit Lioness sat here, suffering through this, with a massive boner for Sasha and the reports lied to the man.


*I actually enjoyed the show! 🫣

But yes, of course I would rather have Sasha and Naomi instead of Alexa and Asuka.*


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

No Chance in Hell said:


> Facts bro. Real wrestling ended last night when the Nature Boy retired. WWE is nothing more than an AEW clone now. It's sad.


I always love when the guy in first place makes it his goal to finish in second.

It's why I think Triple H is the Gob Bluth of wrestling bookers. He may have literally just taken the $100 bill that was SummerSlam and turned it into 100 pennies. 

Not the throttle down Raw I was expecting after he went for broke at SummerSlam.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Honestly this was an enjoyable show...


Good Becky promo and opening segment with Bianca
Two good triple threat matches
Good match between Styles and Ciampa
Multiple backstage segments highlighting the Bayley/Io/Dakota faction building them up
Good promo by Rollins and match against Montez
More of Rhea destroying the Mysterios


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I like no nonsense wrestling shows so the new direction is 100% fine with me. But I can see why it would come off vanilla for folks following all the fuckery of SummerSlam.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I always love when the guy in first place makes it his goal to finish in second.
> 
> It's why I think Triple H is the Gob Bluth of wrestling bookers. He may have literally just taken the $100 bill that was SummerSlam and turned it into 100 pennies.
> 
> Not the throttle down Raw I was expecting after he went for broke at SummerSlam.


 I don't see the logic in such an underwhelming show when all the eyes are on this show - one it's a Raw after rSummerlsma and two it's supposed to be HHH's first real show and apparently his statement show. This show ended up being less interesting and more uneventuaful than Fyhter fest.

Lapsed viewers aren't coming back after watching that show.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *But yes, of course I would rather have Sasha and Naomi instead of Alexa and Asuka.*


I get what you mean but it really seems like SD needs them more. That women's division is on life support right now specially with Ronda taking time off and who knows when Charlotte will return.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I actually enjoyed the show! 🫣
> 
> But yes, of course I would rather have Sasha and Naomi instead of Alexa and Asuka.*


Get ready for Friday, and you won’t have to wait 3 hours lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Honestly this was an enjoyable show...
> 
> 
> Good Becky promo and opening segment with Bianca
> ...


 Perhaps if you're viewing it as just another show but it isn't

It was supposed to be a statement show and it just ended up being underwhelming with no feuds set up or any real hot angles or debuts to mark a new era.


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

Ace said:


> I don't see the logic in such an underwhelming show when all the eyes on this show.
> 
> Lapsed viewers aren't coming back after watching that show.


Hunter just can't book. That's all there is to it. There's a reason why Vince relieved him of his NXT duties, and that was a throwaway brand.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

No Chance in Hell said:


> A statement that HHH has no clue how to book a show.


Mission Accomplished then, right?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

@DammitChrist


----------



## RWPunk (Oct 16, 2017)

Dominic Mysterio needs to hit the weights and get some cardio in. He's been moving slower and slower. I couldn't tell if my stream was lagging or he was just that slow.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Eh, I might as well do it since I'm in a good mood atm.

I'd give this Raw episode a nice 7.5 out of 10 at the very least. I'm tempted to give it a generous 8 though.

Most of the matches were consistently good.

There were also solid/fun promos from the likes of Becky Lynch, Edge, The Miz, Seth Rollins, Chad Gable, and even Bayley too


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> It was supposed to be a statement show and it just ended up being underwhelming with no feuds set up or any real hot angles or debuts to mark a new era.


A statement show in what sense? Ciampa went from being nothing and a Miz lackey to now being a legit challenger to Lashley. They already debuted a new faction in Io, Dakota and Bayley and built them up in this show and continued the feud. Edge already returned at SummerSlam and showed up tonight to kickstart his revenge angle against Judgment Day. There is story progression and continuity as well as new things that we wouldn't have expected before.


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

DammitChrist said:


> Eh, I might as well do it since I'm in a good mood atm.
> 
> I'd give this Raw episode a nice 7.5 out of 10 at the very least. I'm tempted to give it a generous 8 though.
> 
> ...


Solid promos my ass. Becky has become the female Big Show and Edge just got bullied out of his own stable by Alex Wright 2.0


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> A statement show in what sense? Ciampa went from being nothing and a Miz lackey to now being a legit challenger to Lashley. They already debuted a new faction in Io, Dakota and Bayley and built them up in this show and continued the feud. Edge already returned at SummerSlam and showed up tonight to kickstart his revenge angle against Judgment Day. There is story progression and continuity as well as new things that we wouldn't have expected before.


 Reports were this was supposed to be a statement show, USA even gave HHH the first hr commercial free if he wanted.

In terms of story progression, this is about as much, if not less that what you would have expected from a Vince show after a PPV.

There will be improvements in terms of storyline consistency but HHH is on the complete other end of the spectrum, some might think it's a good thing but IMO to have a good product you need balance. Being 80% wrestling and 20% promos and zero fun is going to get old fast.

It astounds me how someone like Tony Khan who hasn't been in the business long is such a far better booker and promoter than HHH who has basically been in the business for his entire life. Maybe it's the age/generational difference. TK gets it, Hunter somewhat gets it and is willing to listen but he's not there.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

RWPunk said:


> Dominic Mysterio needs to hit the weights and get some cardio in. He's been moving slower and slower. I couldn't tell if my stream was lagging or he was just that slow.


Logan Paul has trained less than him and is miles better, that’s incredibly embarrassing that some buffoon from YouTube is better than you.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Ace said:


> I don't see the logic in such an underwhelming show when all the eyes are on this show - one it's a Raw after rSummerlsma and two it's supposed to be HHH's first real show and apparently his statement show. This show ended up being less interesting and more uneventuaful than Fyhter fest.
> 
> Lapsed viewers aren't coming back after watching that show.


It's an odd choice for sure. They went hard on the "sports entertainment" at SummerSlam and then almost all the way the other way tonight. I'm not sure what the goal is.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

I hate Dominik as much as anyone around here, but I have to give him credit for making a shorter Rhea look like a physical threat. And that transition to taking the spear was smooth.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> It's an odd choice for sure. They went hard on the "sports entertainment" at SummerSlam and then almost all the way the other way tonight. I'm not sure what the goal is.


 Yeah, I tend to enjoy wrestling side more but man that show was too much for me. If the matches were great, I get it but none of them were blow away matches.

Less is more, he could have cut down on the matches and made those matches great, then had promos and debuts to start/progress feuds, comedy etc. to cover the rest of the show.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> What I would give to be in Dominik's position right now 😩😩😩😩😩











Same.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ace said:


> Perhaps if you're viewing it as just another show but it isn't
> 
> It was supposed to be a statement show and it just ended up being underwhelming with no feuds set up or any real hot angles or debuts to mark a new era.


Interesting, that sounds spot on. As someone who's only watched AEW over the past year, I heard the talk about Summerslam and decided to lookup some YouTube videos - I was impressed.

The Brock/Roman highlights were _so_ good that it felt like a major, major statement by a dormant superpower company ready to break into a new era with fresh ideas and a new vision.

I planned to watch this episode of Raw, but didn't end up having time - ended up checking comments on here instead

Now I see it's a below average workrate heavy show with nothing happening, and I'm shocked they couldn't do something better

They earned a moment where old fans were willing to listen how they'd changed and we should give them another chance... and they deliver a sub-par, generic show? 

They turned a "last chance to hear me out" moment into "a nail in the coffin moment"

And the risk of that is a realisation that Vince McMahon is, was, and always has been the sole driver of what made them successful... All the praise for HHH in the past were in contrast to the norm established by Vince.

HHH's vision for NXT never made sense philosophically. He seriously lacks that big picture vision that Vince excelled at. Fundamentally, the new regime doesn't truly know what they're doing... and that's going to become more apparent as the honeymoon period ends.

Projecting ahead, the logical reality of this situation is increasingly clear:

WWE lacks the vision and intellect to sustain their dominance under Vince McMahon.

If Tony Kahn felt intimidated by Summerslam's epic conclusion, he'll be letting out a big sigh of relief tonight.


----------



## RWPunk (Oct 16, 2017)

FriedTofu said:


> I hate Dominik as much as anyone around here, but I have to give him credit for making a shorter Rhea look like a physical threat. And that transition to taking the spear was smooth.


That's because Rhea is a physical threat to Dominic


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

IronMan8 said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I've only watched AEW over the past year, but heard the talk about Summerslam and decided to lookup some YouTube videos.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I skimmed through Summerslam and enjoyed most of it.

I thought AEW might be in trouble with HHH in charge, but after watching tonight's Raw, I think they'll remain the better wrestling product.

In fact, might work out if he takes his NXT wrestlers back who are starting to clog up the show in AEW. Problem is keeping their AEW orginals from jumping ship because HHH's vision is different to Vince's and he can provide them a bigger platform.


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

Rhea is horrible. She used to be attractive but then she was brainwashed by the wrong people and turned into a curated product of focus test groups.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> I get what you mean but it really seems like SD needs them more. That women's division is on life support right now specially with Ronda taking time off and who knows when Charlotte will return.


*The logical thing to do would definitely be to put them on Smackdown because that roster is a complete disaster and the show is awful, but seeing the fan created "Holy Trinity" debut under these circumstances on the biggest RAW of the year would have been very special.*


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

No Chance in Hell said:


> Good to know Hunter sees Rey Mysterio in 2022 + his son and the DUI brothers as main event caliber acts. No need to watch another Raw again.


As my first executive order in HHH's place would be to fire Dominik Mysterio, not have him main event. He's the Erik Watts/David Flair of the modern age.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Ace said:


> Yeah, I tend to enjoy wrestling side more but man that show was too much for me. If the matches were great, I get it but none of them were blow away matches.
> 
> Less is more, he could have cut down on the matches and made those matches great, then had promos and debuts to start/progress feuds, comedy etc. to cover the rest of the show.


I love good matches(not all workrate matches are good and not all good matches are workrate matches) but a parade of relatively heatless matches in front of a crowd that was cleary expecting a more balls to the wall show is a drain despite much of the work being very good.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't think storyline progression was the issue. They spent most of the show setting up the new feud in the women division and the US title match for next week. They moved plenty of stories from point A to point B.

The issue is the lack of character development because they didn't really introduce the new talent to the audience when moving the story along. The audience still don't know who is Dakota or Iyo even after multiple segments. Ciampa is still the same lackey but at least he showcased he has some character in the ring with Gable and showed can go in the ring. Edge just came out with a very generic revenge promo.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I love good matches(not all workrate matches are good and not all good matches are workrate matches) but a parade of relatively heatless matches in front of a crowd that was leary expecting a more balls to the wall show is a drain despite much of the work being very good.


 I'm at a point where good matches don't do anything for me, there's too much great wrestling out there for me to watch pointless, technically sound but heatless matches with no atmosphere. I've become numb to it.

There's so many other things I could be doing with my time than watching a few good Raw/SD TV matches.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

I like Rhea beating up Dominik.

I just have more comfort with the show right now. Everything we saw tonight, I expect to see it continue next week. Under the old regime, a storyline could just instantly disappear without explanation.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Plus, tonight was also the best use of Mustafa Ali in a LONG time (even though he lost in the end  )


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Tonight was definitely better than normal. Good in ring action, some decent promos with some fresh feuds. Still not a great show, but honestly better than the crap Vince had been putting out as of late.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

I guess the only dramatic parts people should care for were Ciampa/Miz/AJ & the 6 womens entanglements/Becky taken out. On paper, the ending should’ve been great but it was short and came after a random tag title match.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

FriedTofu said:


> I don't think storyline progression was the issue. They spent most of the show setting up the new feud in the women division and the US title match for next week. They moved plenty of stories from point A to point B.
> 
> The issue is the lack of character development because they didn't really introduce the new talent to the audience when moving the story along. The audience still don't know who is Dakota or Iyo even after multiple segments. Ciampa is still the same lackey but at least he showcased he has some character in the ring with Gable and showed can go in the ring. Edge just came out with a very generic revenge promo.


Even the setup for the women was weird. Here's a heel group that takes out a high profile act then interrupts a match beating people down but immediately got run off by ONE person then in the match they were on the "losing" end of a pull apart. 

They ran 3 weeks of angles in one show. This would have been better had they just beat down Becky and cut their promo then next week interrupt a match and week three have the match and brawl but leave them standing tall as opposed to this. What's the fucking rush? Does nobody understand how to let things breathe anymore?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Ace said:


> I'm at a point where good matches don't do anything for me, there's too much great wrestling out there for me to watch pointless, technically sound but heatless matches with no atmosphere. I've become numb to it.
> 
> There's so many other things I could be doing with my time than watching a few good Raw/SD TV matches.


I can't argue with that. Hell I agree with you. This show despite the quality work was a slog.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

TuNePeuxPas OK said:


> View attachment 129303
> 
> Same.


Really? I'd at least think you 2 would want to be facing the other direction.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554307709415178248


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Ace said:


> In fact, might work out if he takes his NXT wrestlers back who are starting to clog up the show in AEW. Problem is keeping their AEW orginals from jumping ship because HHH's vision is different to Vince's and he can provide them a bigger platform.


As long as AEW wrestlers only have to work 1 day a week for 80% of what WWE would pay and they can keep doing outside stuff as they see fit then AEW will be a tempting offer.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

If this is a statement for the future of WWE..I fear for it. People will tire of 90 percent wrestling 10 percent everything else real fast and wrestling will become even more niche than it is. Where are the car chases, kidnappings, hell, how bout a little fuckin romance? Its PG but theres still other stuff you can do than just wrestling match, promo, wrestling match, promo. The shit is boring.


And Imagine Ciampa beating Lashley lmao. No way right?







Right? 










....right?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Ciampa beating Lashley clean...?

I hope not.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Ciampa beating Lashley clean...?
> 
> I hope not.


If he does beat Lashley it would definitely be with help from The Miz.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Dolorian said:


> If he does beat Lashley it would definitely be with help from The Miz.


Let's hope.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Ratings predictions per quarter? I see a big drop off for 3rd hour


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Good Bunny said:


> Ratings predictions per quarter? I see a big drop off for 3rd hour



It's gonna be interesting numbers especially for workrate marks. They sure gave you plenty of it tonight. Show should do 2.5 mil easy for all the great wrestling matches no?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Even the setup for the women was weird. Here's a heel group that takes out a high profile act then interrupts a match beating people down but immediately got run off by ONE person then in the match they were on the "losing" end of a pull apart.
> 
> They ran 3 weeks of angles in one show. This would have been better had they just beat down Becky and cut their promo then next week interrupt a match and week three have the match and brawl but leave them standing tall as opposed to this. What's the fucking rush? Does nobody understand how to let things breathe anymore?


Heels running away from babyfaces is fine. I don't find that weird at all. Also it wasn't really a 3 week worth of angles. Wrecking havoc on the division, setting up a singles match against the babyface, ending with a brawl so there is no clear winner/loser. A pretty common set up for a TV show.


----------



## Omos=Next Big Thing (7 mo ago)

Triple H I only got 5 words for ya: "You suck as a Writer.".


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

RainmakerV2 said:


> If this is a statement for the future of WWE..I fear for it. People will tire of 90 percent wrestling 10 percent everything else real fast and wrestling will become even more niche than it is. Where are the car chases, kidnappings, hell, how bout a little fuckin romance? Its PG but theres still other stuff you can do than just wrestling match, promo, wrestling match, promo. The shit is boring.
> 
> 
> And Imagine Ciampa beating Lashley lmao. No way right?
> ...


This is a FRESH direction compared to the sports entertainment direction of the last 25 years. They made GREAT use out of Ciampa and Ali for probably the first time in their time on the main roster, have a VERY interesting women's feud, which is making Dakota and Io already feeling like big deals rather than people to eat pins for the top faces (like Absolution and the Riott Squad were), no 24/7 title stuff, etc. The difference is already huge, as everything matters and has a purpose, which hasn't been the case in over 20 years. Having a middle aged man who was a wrestler (which means that he knows what the wrestlers themselves go through) in charge over a billionaire who is pushing 80 years old (he'll turn 77 this month) and has only had a good product for around 4-5 years (Attitude Era) in the last 30 years is just common sense...


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Omos=Next Big Thing said:


> Triple H I only got 5 words for ya: "You suck as a Writer.".


It's okay Omos; you can always sign with Control Your Narrative.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't think they had Seth mention something about the Profits breaking up just for shits and giggles. I think that is coming down the pike sooner than we think, as it should.

They're kinda in the same position The Rockers were when they broke up in 1991. Together as a team, they are the same exact characters they were when they first debuted on the main-roster a few years ago. There really is nowhere else for their characters to evolve as long as they are still together. Same as Shawn and Marty in 1991. I think that is happening alittle sooner than most think. And I think it's the right move.


----------



## Random360 (Aug 22, 2017)

Holy shit it occured to me triple h is going to kill product when you have aew marks saying too much wrestling and aew has less then it's all she wrote.

What utter dog shit of a show. I'm not sitting through 3 hour did that. Many people are going to pull plugs and will not come back. Casuals don't come back marks do


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Kewf1988 said:


> This is a FRESH direction compared to the sports entertainment direction of the last 25 years. They made GREAT use out of Ciampa and Ali for probably the first time in their time on the main roster, have a VERY interesting women's feud, which is making Dakota and Io already feeling like big deals rather than people to eat pins for the top faces (like Absolution and the Riott Squad were), no 24/7 title stuff, etc. The difference is already huge, as everything matters and has a purpose, which hasn't been the case in over 20 years. Having a middle aged man who was a wrestler (which means that he knows what the wrestlers themselves go through) in charge over a billionaire who is pushing 80 years old (he'll turn 77 this month) and has only had a good product for around 4-5 years (Attitude Era) in the last 30 years is just common sense...


There's nothing fresh about it lmao. It's just guys YOU like are getting pushed so now YOU like it. You dont like comedy and lightheartedness, that's fine, but it doesn't make it fresh.


Hate to break it to you, but wrestling got hot and all those guys are getting paid from that TV money because in its prime wrestling had something for everyone. Yes there was wrestling matches, but there was also sex appeal for the teenagers. There was romance for the women. There was comedy and goofy shit if you liked that. There was explosions and kidnappings if you liked over the top drama. There was something FOR EVERYONE. Not just us wrestling nerds on a wrestling forum. 

Hunter didn't freshen anything. It's the same shit. Everything is done in the arena, they never go off location, it's just wrestling match, promo, wrestling match, promo, with a beat down or 2 thrown in. It's as unimaginative as Vince had gotten. It just has a coat of paint you like more than Vince's coat.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

FriedTofu said:


> Heels running away from babyfaces is fine. I don't find that weird at all. Also it wasn't really a 3 week worth of angles. Wrecking havoc on the division, setting up a singles match against the babyface, ending with a brawl so there is no clear winner/loser. A pretty common set up for a TV show.


It shouldn't be a one show thing.

You can spread that out and make people want to see the next piece of the story.

Think of it like the NWO. Would you have Hall show up Q1, Nash show Up Q5, have a random match and Q7 and the Hogan turn in Q8 of one show? No you wouldn't because you're just bombarding people with it and nothing has any time to resonate with fans.

There's no fucking rush it's not an episode of The Simpsons where you only have three acts to tell the story. If this is to build to a match at Clash at the Castle you have WEEKS to get there use them wisely. Now your stuck with having to repeat the same beats that you ran through. Also, don't 50/50 a heel group in week one if you're determined to run through several beats at once at least let heels get good heat.


----------



## Random360 (Aug 22, 2017)

Triple h just showed what not to do. That's was utter trash.

Not a single memorable moment. The other post mentioned it best. Triple h failed the booking fundamentals of Vince. Where is character why should I care about Dakota kai. Who the fuck is ciampo.

Characters, story line, promo all flushed down the drain. That show was as bad it's going to get. When casual flee you are fucked. Listen to the crowd silence.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Seth did a good job hinting at the SPs breakup.

It sucks for Dawkins. Ford will get a push (rightfully so) and have an opportunity to make good money. His wife already makes good money. They're a two income family. Dawkins has a very small window to make something happen, otherwise he could find himself without a job.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Random360 said:


> Holy shit it occured to me triple h is going to kill product when you have aew marks saying too much wrestling and aew has less then it's all she wrote.
> 
> What utter dog shit of a show. I'm not sitting through 3 hour did that. Many people are going to pull plugs and will not come back. Casuals don't come back marks do


The show tonight was fun. Wrestling isn't in any danger at all.



RainmakerV2 said:


> There's nothing fresh about it lmao. It's just guys YOU like are getting pushed so now YOU like it. You dont like comedy and lightheartedness, that's fine, but it doesn't make it fresh.
> 
> 
> Hate to break it to you, but wrestling got hot and all those guys are getting paid from that TV money because in its prime wrestling had something for everyone. Yes there was wrestling matches, but there was also sex appeal for the teenagers. There was romance for the women. There was comedy and goofy shit if you liked that. There was explosions and kidnappings if you liked over the top drama. There was something FOR EVERYONE. Not just us wrestling nerds on a wrestling forum.
> ...


Meh, Triple H has the right idea now that Vince's mediocre vision/ways are finally done.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

While I feel that Triple H went a little bit too hard with the matches on Night 1, I did enjoy the show.

It felt like everything happened to a reason, matches made sense, they all lead to something, we had a proper No.1 Contender Match instead of the usual "Championship Contender" match where the champion usually suffers a loss.

It's going to take a while, but tonight was a better show than RAW usually is. They're setting it up and slowly building the improvement over the weeks to come.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Even the setup for the women was weird. Here's a heel group that takes out a high profile act then interrupts a match beating people down but immediately got run off by ONE person then in the match they were on the "losing" end of a pull apart.
> 
> They ran 3 weeks of angles in one show. This would have been better had they just beat down Becky and cut their promo then next week interrupt a match and week three have the match and brawl but leave them standing tall as opposed to this. What's the fucking rush? Does nobody understand how to let things breathe anymore?


No idea why they refuse to make bianca the underdog by using the numbers game. If becky didnt legit get injured, I doubt we'd have anything resembling a bad ass thing from the newly introduced trio


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> The show tonight was fun. Wrestling isn't in any danger at all.


There's fun and then there's FUN!! SummerSlam was FUN. Tonight was fun. Guess which one one people will remember.

But hey remember how much fun tonight was the next time AEW puts on a gimmicky bloodbath to try and "pop a rating".


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> There's fun and then there's FUN!! SummerSlam was FUN. Tonight was fun. Guess which one one people will remember.
> 
> But hey remember how much fun tonight was the next time AEW puts on a gimmicky bloodbath to try and "pop a rating".


I usually agree with you man, but I'm going to have to slightly disagree here. Tonight's show was okay, could it have been better? Absolutely. But it was a step in the right direction, and it was a better show than what we've gotten for a while. 

We saw seeds of Triple H's vision which will be implemented over the next few months. I'm willing to give it time.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> It shouldn't be a one show thing.
> 
> You can spread that out and make people want to see the next piece of the story.
> 
> ...


Your analogy doesn't even work as the faction is being presented as one entity after they all debut together at Summerslam. They are not going with the 'who is the mystery partner' build up. Groups or talent being pushed have been used in multiple segments on the same show all the time.

There is no rush here. It was standard TV booking of heel do heel stuff, set up match, and inconclusive ending to set up future matches.


----------



## Random360 (Aug 22, 2017)

That msg raw show was the peak we are going to get and that was all on Vince. The contrast is just astounding.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> There's fun and then there's FUN!! SummerSlam was FUN. Tonight was fun. Guess which one one people will remember.
> 
> But hey remember how much fun tonight was the next time AEW puts on a gimmicky bloodbath to try and "pop a rating".


Wow, again, I have no idea why this has anything to do with AEW.

Edit:

For the record, entertaining/*fun* segments like this under Triple H's control:






This segment on Indy NXT was hilarious, and the Way's entertaining run alone is a major example of Triple H being able to book/write fun acts.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Surprised at the negativity in the thread. Wasn't a Raw After Mania type show with a million returns/debuts, but was better than any Raw episode I've seen in years.

*Positives*
-Increased focus on the US Title, with the video package, two triple threats and AJ vs. Ciampa
-Good match quality in those matches
-Big time focus on Bayley's new stable

The start of a Montez Ford push/possible Profits split
Becky babyface turn
Edge back as a babyface, with METALLINGUS!
Bianca vs. Io
Women's division getting more spotlight
Kick-ass finish to AJ vs. Ali vs. Miz

*Negatives*

Usos vs. Mysterios being a bit of a step down from the rest as a main event
Dominik Mysterio. He should be in NXT. Or fired. He's awful, and seems to be getting in worse shape
Rhea crushed Dom with her thighs. IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN ME!


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Big fan of Bayley's stable running out to attack Asuka and Alexa with no music and Bianca running out to make a save without music either. This has always been one of my biggest gripes and I can tell it was a Vince thing. Never made sense to me and was kind of cringe/not natural that their music would play like they had to run by the sound guy and say "play my music" before they could go out there. It also makes the people in the ring not look weak by having them be caught by surprise instead of standing there like idiots while somebody's music plays. Hopefully that's a Triple H move and it stays.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I want to see a one on one match with Rhea and Dominic with her making him tap out to that exact same move from tonight (in the middle of the the ring).


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Surprised at the negativity in the thread. Wasn't a Raw After Mania type show with a million returns/debuts, but was better than any Raw episode I've seen in years.
> 
> *Positives*
> -Increased focus on the US Title, with the video package, two triple threats and AJ vs. Ciampa
> ...



The negativity absolutely has to do with the fact there weren't any call ups or returns like we hoped for, dirtsheets claiming it was a "stacked show" and rumors of sasha/naomi returning didn't help either. It built up tons of excitement. The show itself was good aside from the let down that i feel based on my own expectations. If you had the same show with returns/callups this would have been considered a great show.

There was a sense of chaos with bayleys faction and a realism throughout the show and how segments transitioned. The finish to both the AJ match was great and innovative. We're likely going to see more of that in multi man matches.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Spots of the night:

- Mustafa Ali bringing back his awesome Tornado DDT to AJ Styles at the outside of the ring

- AJ Styles executing a brilliant transition to the Styles Clash on Mustafa Ali for the finish

- Montez Ford landing his big Frog Splash on Seth Rollins's knees

- Tommaso Ciampa hitting a vicious knee strike to counter AJ Styles's Phenomenal Forearm in midair

- Tommaso Ciampa executing Project Ciampa on AJ Styles


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Very weak show imo after a huge PPV.

The mysterios are boring as fuck and im not to happy judgement day is still going to drag on.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Hephaesteus said:


> No idea why they refuse to make bianca the underdog by using the numbers game. If becky didnt legit get injured, I doubt we'd have anything resembling a bad ass thing from the newly introduced trio


Was there anything "badass" about them tonight?

You don't have to make Bianca an underdog you just have to make the other three strong. Not sure they accomplished that tonight


FriedTofu said:


> Your analogy doesn't even work as the faction is being presented as one entity after they all debut together at Summerslam. They are not going with the 'who is the mystery partner' build up. Groups or talent being pushed have been used in multiple segments on the same show all the time.
> 
> There is no rush here. It was standard TV booking of heel do heel stuff, set up match, and inconclusive ending to set up future matches.


The NWO analogy wasn't about the type of angle they are running it was about trying to shoehorn a long story into a short amount of time. Which is why I intentionally asked you if you would have tried to stuff six weeks of TV into one show. Congrats on missing the point.

Who said they couldn't be in multiple segments? Tonight should have just been them getting heat. That's the problem. The were fine until the pull apart brawl. The pull apart robbed them of their heat. That's a bad move.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Okay show. Wasn't worth all the hype. 

I guess I will check out WWE when it actually does something good.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

SRS definitely overhyped the show, it wasn't a "statement" show by any means, but it was a step in the right direction.


----------



## Serpico Jones (Aug 19, 2018)

Ultra serious, heavy work rate shows like this aren’t going to cut it. One boring match after another will sink the ratings even more than they already have.


----------



## Random360 (Aug 22, 2017)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> SRS definitely overhyped the show, it wasn't a "statement" show by any means, but it was a step in the right direction.


Nah they made a statement tonight. Big nose wants to be like aew. He will get that and their crowd numbers


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Serpico Jones said:


> Ultra serious, heavy work rate shows like this aren’t going to cut it. One boring match after another will sink the ratings even more than they already have.


Lol, I loved it! A welcomed change. Hopefully it continues.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Very good Raw tonight. Love the changes. Longer competitive matches, better pacing, new refreshed talent pool, solid booking, and making the United States Championship belt feel important again. It's like night and day between someone who actually likes professional wrestling and someone who was an out of touch senile old man. The only thing they still got to fix is the camera work with those annoying quick cuts and the DQ finishes but other than that I haven't been this excited about the WWE in a looooooooooooooong time. Keep up the good work Triple H.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> SRS definitely overhyped the show, it wasn't a "statement" show by any means, but it was a step in the right direction.


Not even sure of that tbh. Sure it's better than Vince McMahon for sure but Ciampa over AJ. It's not even badass NXT daddy's home Ciampa. Reports of Balor being strongly pushed.. these two are tainted by now. Especially Balor. 

I like how they are trying to build US title. Bayley gang is a good idea. Rollins is consistently good. 

Edge... I can't believe I'm saying this but it's just stupid. Idk why fans are cheering him again. I understand suspension of disbelief but no.. I'm sorry you're just not a good guy because your lackeys turned on you. "I'm a legend, cheer me" is the cheapest way to get fans on your side. Edge is better than that.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I think Hunter has put a lot of emphasis on stuff flowing better from segment to segment and shit making sense.

It was a perfectly fine and enjoyable episode some people just have super unrealistic expectations like i swear if the rock showed up tonight someone would have posted something negative.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> The show tonight was fun. Wrestling isn't in any danger at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, Triple H has the right idea now that Vince's mediocre vision/ways are finally done.


Well there's fun and there's FUN. Tonight was fun. SummerSlam was FUN(not a prefect show but uppercase FUN) banger of a wresting match to open some solid of not spectacular stuff through out the show but lots of entertainment value, a far better than expected outing from Logan Paul and Miz, and an absolute car crash balls out main event that wasn't even hurt by limp finish.

Tonight was fun in yeah the matches were good and they tried but look to be kind of half pregnant about what type of heels Bayley and friends are supposed to be and pretty much got zero help from a lacklustre crowd.

We all know what the numbers look like for "workrate" based wrestling promotions and it's 750k to 1.1 million viewers. We also know the kind of OTT nonsense other companies resort to try and pop a rating. I don't care about TV ratings but you can't tell me that potentially alienating 40-45% of their fans is going to make their business healthier.

WWE made their entire global business on being broad entertainment.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Serpico Jones said:


> Ultra serious, heavy work rate shows like this aren’t going to cut it. One boring match after another will sink the ratings even more than they already have.


HHH has to be careful with this because AEW has a fucking huge emphasis on workrate more than anything else and people that watch both will not want to watch the same style on two different shows.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Random360 said:


> Nah they made a statement tonight. Big nose wants to be like aew. He will get that and their crowd numbers


It'll be amusing when Raw inevitably gets solid ratings while delivering even better wrestling matches on a weekly basis


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Oracle said:


> I think Hunter has put a lot of emphasis on stuff flowing better from segment to segment and shit making sense.
> 
> It was a perfectly fine and enjoyable episode some people just have super unrealistic expectations like i swear if the rock showed up tonight someone would have posted something negative.


Yes an Okay show that definitely flowed alot better. Becky and Seth promos were good too.

I think expectations were high for it. Not just due to reports of this being a "statement show" but also because it kind of makes sense to start new direction fresh after a good buzzing ppv. 

This needed to be more than just an average Okay show IMO. 

But I guess they are not trying to do that but rather easing the change in. I'm guessing the transition will be very slow.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Oracle said:


> I think Hunter has put a lot of emphasis on stuff flowing better from segment to segment and shit making sense.
> 
> It was a perfectly fine and enjoyable episode some people just have super unrealistic expectations like i swear if the rock showed up tonight someone would have posted something negative.



The main issue that most people seem to have is the disparity between how much fun and fun for EVERYONE SummerSlam was and the very much scaled back straight forward wrestling show that was Raw. There's a large gap between the two presentations. It's week one but this show probably wasn't the show to run if you were trying to impress the people who were curious/intrigued after SummerSlam. You see the image of a tractor lifting wrestling ring and that speaks louder to one portion of the fanbase than the other and follow it up with a show designed for people who could just watch match compilations all day everyday.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Something to consider:

Perhaps Triple H wants to establish RAW as the "wrestling show" and Smackdown as the "storyline driven show."


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jeez, we're already getting a lot of shades of the Tommaso Ciampa from (Indy) NXT here:






He even did his classic wave taunt at the end


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

Good overall show, yes it could of been better but it could of been worse, hell we've all watched worse Raw's this year. 

I liked the fresh matches and that every match served a purpose. A big plus to me was importance put on US title and really hope they do same with IC on Smackdown. With a part time Undisputed World Champion, more focus needs to be on US and IC for the weekly shows. 

Yes I agree parts of Bayley's Group was rushed tonight and they could of dragged it out but I for one am bored of the Vince era when everything got dragged out way to long. By doing more focus on the new group, its enabling change quicker in the women's division and that can only be good as RAW Women's division got incredibly stale before. 

Really pleased that it seems Ciampa is getting used, just needs to turn on Miz now. Perhaps Miz will cost Ciampa US title.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

zkorejo said:


> Not even sure of that tbh. Sure it's better than Vince McMahon for sure but Ciampa over AJ. It's not even badass NXT daddy's home Ciampa. Reports of Balor being strongly pushed.. these two are tainted by now. Especially Balor.
> 
> I like how they are trying to build US title. Bayley gang is a good idea. Rollins is consistently good.
> 
> Edge... I can't believe I'm saying this but it's just stupid. Idk why fans are cheering him again. I understand suspension of disbelief but no.. I'm sorry you're just not a good guy because your lackeys turned on you. "I'm a legend, cheer me" is the cheapest way to get fans on your side. Edge is better than that.


I think the best thing about this show is that everything served a purpose and carried over into the next segment. Matches didn't happen for the sake of it, people didn't look weak for the sake of it, and things were built for a bigger purpose. 

And yes, I do think it will be a while before Ciampa gets back to his NXT roots, but I think it will happen, and I say that as a guy who doesn't really like Ciampa. It's all about the long term plan at the end of the day. Balor for those who are fans of him are unfortunately stuck with this version of Balor until the storyline with Edge is over, but considering HHH is a huge mark for him I see a push on the horizon. 

Is the direction WWE going in one that I'm excited about? Jury is still out, but everything flowed well on the show I reckon.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Random360 said:


> Nah they made a statement tonight. Big nose wants to be like aew. He will get that and their crowd numbers


As much of a critic I am of Triple H, I think he knows that the booking of NXT and AEW isn't one that's going to work on RAW and SmackDown. I think we need longer than a week to see what his greater vision is.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I think the best thing about this show is that everything served a purpose and carried over into the next segment. Matches didn't happen for the sake of it, people didn't look weak for the sake of it, and things were built for a bigger purpose.
> 
> And yes, I do think it will be a while before Ciampa gets back to his NXT roots, but I think it will happen, and I say that as a guy who doesn't really like Ciampa. It's all about the long term plan at the end of the day. Balor for those who are fans of him are unfortunately stuck with this version of Balor until the storyline with Edge is over, but considering HHH is a huge mark for him I see a push on the horizon.
> 
> Is the direction WWE going in one that I'm excited about? Jury is still out, but everything flowed well on the show I reckon.


Yes a definite improvement. Didn't seem like a show that was rushed or finalized last second. 

This show wasn't what I wanted it to be or expected it to be for sure.. but silver lining is, they continue to go this route and it will be a good show in 6-8 months.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

This might inevitably go downwards over time (although the overall score DID go up over the last couple of hours), but tonight's episode of Raw currently has an 8.06 rating on Cagematch; which beats last week's good rating of 7.12, and it's also the highest score since the Raw (11/1/21) episode that has an 8.37 rating 

Overall, it means that there's a generous consensus that plenty of other fans thought Raw was pretty good tonight.

Edit:

These voters are generally not biased btw. They tend to appreciate good wrestling (shows) no matter which promotion here.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> As much of a critic I am of Triple H, I think he knows that the booking of NXT and AEW isn't one that's going to work on RAW and SmackDown. I think we need longer than a week to see what his greater vision is.


There's going to have be a balance between the different types of presentation. WWE at it's best always maintained that balance. Everyone assumed that it's one or the other, some Gomers even WANT that to be case. Even in the golden era and the attitude era there was damn good even great wrestling. It may not have been the part of the product that was at the forefront but it was there along with the skits and giants and everything else. To be perfectly honest that was probably Vince McMahon's true genius.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Holy hell this week's RAW was fascinating for sure. A ton of wrestling occurred on the show as one thing. Two Triple Threat matches leading to a US Title top contender match. The Styles/Miz/Ali match was better than the Ciampa/Ziggler/Gable match but what was cool here was that these were new matches with some fresh opponents in Ali and Ciampa and Gable. I'm fine with Becky being a face again since though since the fans have clearly shown that they rather cheer for her than boo her. This new stable of Bayley is intriguing too and they had a ton of screentime on the show. The Belair/Iyo Sky match was pretty lengthy and I was wondering if someone was going to lose this match but it lead to a no contest which protects everyone involved and keeps the feud going since it might involve Bliss and Asuka. 

Rollins/Ford was a great singles match as Montez continues to show his potential as a singles star. Ciampa beating AJ Styles to earn a US Title opportunity makes sense since he is a heel and Bobby needs a fresh heel to go against. I think if Vince was in charge still, Ciampa would not even get this chance. I guess the Tag Team Titles continue to main event shows now. Fine Title match between Usos/Misterios. Figured Dominik was eating the pin. Loved the stuff that happened after with Edge out for vengeance. Solid show overall as everything served a purpose and no 24/7 bs.

50 pages for a RAW discussion thread? Wow!!!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> There's going to have be a balance between the different types of presentation. WWE at it's best always maintained that balance. Everyone assumed that it's one or the other, some Gomers even WANT that to be case but even in the golden era and the attitude era there was damn good even great wrestling. It may not have been the part of the product that was at the forefront but it was there along with the skits and giants and everything else. To be perfectly honest that was probably Vince McMahon's true genius.


 Yup, people thought AEW was going to be all wrestling but they have a good balance and engaging stories and promos. They bring violence which is big for people like me.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> This might inevitably go downwards over time (although the overall score DID go up over the last couple of hours), but tonight's episode of Raw currently has an 8.06 rating on Cagematch; which beats last week's good rating of 7.12, and it's also the highest score since the Raw (11/1/21) episode that has an 8.37 rating
> 
> Overall, it means that there's a generous consensus that plenty of other fans thought Raw was pretty good tonight.
> 
> ...


All 37 people that voted on it. That's certainly bound to be an accurate representation of all the different types of WWE Fan. LOL I'm sure the 12-15 year-olds who like Alexa or Reigns are the ones desperately seeking out wrestling statistics.



Ace said:


> Yup, people thought AEW was going to be all wrestling but they have a good balance and engaging stories and promos. They bring violence which is big for people like me.


They do okay but they format their shows awkwardly it's very much a block by block thing, rarely any through lines and while for the most part they know what they want to be they haven't quite found how to be their best selves yet. I like their product but I thought they'd have a better handle on it by now. Honestly I'm weird about wrestling and I'd personally rather watch NWA than AEW or WWE these days.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> All 37 people that voted on it. That's certainly bound to be an accurate representation of all the different types of WWE Fan. LOL I'm sure the 12-15 year-olds who like Alexa or Reigns are the ones desperately seeking out wrestling statistics.
> 
> 
> 
> They do okay but they format their shows awkwardly it's very much a block by block thing, rarely any through lines and while for the most part they know what they want to be they haven't quite found how to be their best selves yet. I like their product but I thought they'd have a better handle on it by now. Honestly I'm weird about wrestling and I'd personally rather watch NWA than AEW or WWE these days.


Oh, pardon me for using a cool metric that puts over how good a WWE show really was tonight (instead of making this about 2 overhyped talents somehow).


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> Oh, pardon me for using a cool metric that puts over how good a WWE show really was tonight (instead of making this about 2 overhyped talents somehow).


I'm just illustrating that WWE has a broad fanbase a not insignificant portion of whom likely NEVER visit cagematch. It really had nothing to do with Alexa or Reigns aside from them being two talents who likely have strong fanbases that probably don't follow or seek out wrestling statistics. As well as illustrating the fact that just because their isn't a specific bias towards WWE the aggregate rating is going to be biased because type of people who visit the site are typically more into a certain type of wrestling.

I'm not sure why you are so desperate to find someone, something, somewhere to validate your opinion about the quality of a show or why it eats at you that others that agree with you. Just like what you like. Stop worrying about if anyone else feels the same way.


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

Bayley's new faction is great outside of that the show was boring with too many matches, unfortunately Triple H is booking a show catered towards the hardcore viewers which means segments that are sports entertainment will be dead and what we are now left with is two glorified Indyfeds as the biggest companies in wrestling.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

DammitChrist said:


> Oh, pardon me for using a cool metric that puts over how good a WWE show really was tonight (instead of making this about 2 overhyped talents somehow).


Yeah but 37 people, come on dude.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Jbardo37 said:


> Yeah but 37 people, come on dude.


It's 44 now but the rating also dropped.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> The NWO analogy wasn't about the type of angle they are running it was about trying to shoehorn a long story into a short amount of time. Which is why I intentionally asked you if you would have tried to stuff six weeks of TV into one show. Congrats on missing the point.


The type of angle definitely mattered. There is nothing wrong with them attacking twice in one show doing a 'takeover' angle. What long story were they shoehorning in? Where is this 6 weeks of stuff are you talking about? Heels attacked, babyfaces retaliated with an additional match later on in the show. This is simple content for one show.



> Who said they couldn't be in multiple segments? Tonight should have just been them getting heat. That's the problem. The were fine until the pull apart brawl. The pull apart robbed them of their heat. That's a bad move.


They got heat injuring Becky. They got heat interrupting a match they had no business in and running away from Bianca, resulting in a temporary alliance between Asuka, Alexa and Bianca.

You complain about them rushing weeks of content in one show, yet you are also complaining their heat got robbed because WWE saved the resolution to the brawl for next week. And you also admit they were fine before the final act of the brawl. Make up your mind about what you are complaining about.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Given what they had, what did people expect?

No Roman or Brock on the show and Theory is absent. DOOMED.


----------



## The real Axel (May 20, 2006)

DammitChrist said:


> This might inevitably go downwards over time (although the overall score DID go up over the last couple of hours), but tonight's episode of Raw currently has an 8.06 rating on Cagematch; which beats last week's good rating of 7.12, and it's also the highest score since the Raw (11/1/21) episode that has an 8.37 rating
> 
> Overall, it means that there's a generous consensus that plenty of other fans thought Raw was pretty good tonight.
> 
> ...


Give it a rest. Brock/Reigns LMS was better than anything on Raw despite what you and your cagematch clowns vote on.

Edit: Judging by the highlights it looks like a dull show missing the majority of the stars from the most recent PPV. But hey good workrate fellas!!!


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! Big Time Becks is finally GONE!!!!!!!    ....and Raw didn't suck for the first time since before WM 37.

Becky Lynch returned at SummerSlam 2021, then disappeared for a year and returned at the Raw after SummerSlam 2022. How refreshing it was to see her not wearing some atrocious outfit, cutting a whiny promo and acting totally out of character. I am hoping this is the last time we ever see Big Time Becks, the worst year of her career and an entire year wasted. Vince is a fucking idiot putting her in that gimmick in the first place. It seems like finally THE MAN has come back around!

Iyo, Dakota and Bayley attacking Bliss/Asuka makes for an entertaining story line. It appears Becky is injured and cannot be a part of that, otherwise it'd be nice to see her in BelFlairs spot. 

Asuka was acting less comedic and more serious.

Biancas still annoying at the moment, but her promo felt a lot more authentic and there wasn't tons of grinning like usual.

Biancas Raw Talk segment was actually not forced and fake feeling for once, and we didn't have to hear about all her "EST's" for once!

They should get the Raw title off of BelFlair asap and onto Bayley and perhaps the tag titles on Iyo and Dakota.

The match between Bianca and Io on one hand it was nice to see the women finally get longer matches now that Vince is gone, on the other hand the match was trash outside of the way it ended with everyone brawling. BelFlair has to constantly be SuperCena pushed, I am hoping that stops with HHH's direction. Bianca is a legit badass in the ring, but she doesn't need to look unstoppable all the time. Perhaps they can freshen up her character too. Io Shirai has never looked worse in her career than in this match, its astonishing because she's easily one of the most talented women on the roster currently.

Bayley has never looked better or felt more main event worthy than she does now. Dakota has never been interesting ever or looked like shes had star potential until now. If Iyo is able to do what she did in NXT, Mexico and Japan she'll be one of the top stars within a year. This is an awesome start to their stable.

I am hoping Bayley takes the title off of Bianca at the next ppv and then when Becky gets back from her injury she has a decent length feud with Bayley leading to her winning the title from her later in the year. BelFlairs title run has gone on way too long. Hopefully theres a chance they'll heel turn her too at some point now that Vince isn't in the picture.

Wrestling is always best when there are solid stables with story line context or when there is an on screen authority figure. HHH putting womens stables or alliances together is a major plus compared to the garbage we were getting with short non-sense matches that had no real direction between WM 37 until Vince left.

Ciampa getting a US title shot, wow. I don't care one way or another, but it wasn't predictable for once and its nice to see someone new getting a chance.

Edge has never looked better (outside of the Judgment Day gimmick).

Much like SummerSlam, this episode of Raw has HHH's fingerprints all over it so far. Hopefully we never see Vince McMahon again in WWE. This was the best episode of Raw from start to finish easily since the Thunderdome era, possibly before that. It wasn't great, but it wasn't the shits as its been for years. It was good. I can't believe I am saying that until I remember who is running creative now.

Disappointed to see Becky will be gone for months, but I am interested in seeing what creative looks like going forward. So far this episode of Raw and SummerSlam are a massive step in the right direction.


----------



## Beetlejuice84 (Oct 5, 2021)

It wasn't a great Raw. Yes it was a very Match heavy Raw, but it build up feuds, focused more on the Women's division ,build up talent, had fresh matchups and put more importance on the US title. I don´t expect it to be so Wrestling Heavy in the future because this Show relied heavily on building up the US Title and Bianca and Bayley's new faction.
I expect they are going to split up the Mysterios and have Dominik join the Judgement Day and have something with Ripley going and Montez Ford will be slowly developed in to a Singles Competitor.

I´m not so excited for Edge. I wished he would form a Faction and build the feud up until Survivor Series but things could still change. His old theme is great, but the Brood Theme on Summerslam was badass and felt fresh.


----------



## Beetlejuice84 (Oct 5, 2021)

No Chance in Hell said:


> Facts bro. Real wrestling ended last night when the Nature Boy retired. WWE is nothing more than an AEW clone now. It's sad.


You pretty much always have the worst takes, and I respect you for it.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

DUI Brothers still getting rewarded for breaking laws and putting innocent lives at risk. Such compelling television.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Goku said:


> Given what they had, what did people expect?
> 
> No Roman or Brock on the show and Theory is absent. DOOMED.


Huh? I loved it. I'm glad they weren't on the show.


----------



## Beetlejuice84 (Oct 5, 2021)

Fringe said:


> DUI Brothers still getting rewarded for breaking laws and putting innocent lives at risk. Such compelling television.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Beetlejuice84 said:


>


What a glorious performance from Mr. Seagal. Thank you for brightening my day by sharing this with me. 😊


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Raw was a good show. There were way more positives than negatives. Some people are over blowing the negatives


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I missed the first hour, but from what I saw, I can't believe it.

Was Raw...actually good the entire way through?

The Asuka vs. Alexa match at least had a purpose for its ending that would foreshadow what came later. Edge had a decent promo. Great debut for Io on the main roster. Ciampa vs. Styles was excellent. The main event was good too.

What a day!

One gripe - Bobby Lashley is still terrible on the mic. Taking MVP away from him was a terrible idea and hopefully will be fixed, assuming MVP is even still there. That's how little I've paid attention for years.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

FrankieDs316 said:


> Raw was a good show. There were way more positives than negatives. *Some people are over blowing the negatives*


They just want to bitch for likes, it wasn’t bad.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

It was good, better than the normal raw.

Only skipped the uso vs myterios match, I'm pretty sick of the usos and dominik is a must skip for me.

Seth and Aj finish were the highlights for me.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I found the progression weird, it started with bayleys faction injuring the second best wrestler (in kayfabe) on raw and ending with them basically annoying bliss and asuka for no reason so they could then have a pull apart later in the night that they basically lost.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I just watched it today. 

I have not watched Raw since the night after Mania 38, and that show was dreadfully boring outside of Cody's promo. 

Here, I actually enjoyed the episode. It was nothing cutting edge, but it had two running storylines throughout the show: The US Title contention and Bayley's group raising hell for the Women. Simple, but it kept the show interesting throughout the night. And that Styles Clash counter in the first Triple Threat was simply amazing and one of the best finishes I've seen in a while. 

My only major issues were 1) The show is still too long with that third hour and 2) The main event was a little flat and uninteresting. 

I think Triple H's change over is not going to be an overnight turn around and these changes will come gradually, but so far, I'm liking what I'm seeing.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

TripleG said:


> My only major issues were 1) The show is still too long with that third hour


This could easily be fixed by some structural changes to the show. If you construct the first hour with mostly backstage interviews, superstars arriving at the arena, interacting backstage and in the locker room, some mid-card or jobber matches etc. Make the real episode of RAW start on hour 2 with fireworks and all, spend the entire 1st hour building up the episode. You can even have a separate commentary team for hour 1 than 2 and 3.

Yeah, you may risk a lower week-to-week viewership for the first hour but if you consistently progress storylines in these segments, people will tune in to see what's going to happen on the episode of RAW.

Regardless of this or something else, they can't keep doing the same 2 hour episode stretched over 3 with only longer matches being the difference. That's been the way it's worked since they started 3 hours. They could do a lot more with their time with a bit more creativity.


----------

